# [Slovakia] Lyžiarske strediská | Ski Infrastructure



## .oreo.

*Nová lanovka na Hrebienok začne jazdiť v sobotu*



> VYSOKÉ TATRY - V sobotu sa začne zimná lyžiarska sezóna v strediskách Tatranských lanových dráh (TLD) vo Vysokých Tatrách. Najväčšou novinkou tohtoročnej zimnej sezóny bude nová pozemná lanovka zo Starého Smokovca na Hrebienok, ktorá bude spolu s ostatnými lanovkami TLD v prevádzke od soboty 22. decembra pre širokú verejnosť.
> 
> 
> "Zmien je veľa. Technológia je podstatne modernejšia. Vozne sú vynikajúce. Je z nich krásny výhľad. Komfort a rýchlosť jazdy sú základné veci, ktoré si návštevník hneď všimne," uviedol na tlačovej besede na Hrebienku riaditeľ TLD Dušan Slavkovský. Nová lanovka má takmer dvojnásobnú prepravnú rýchlosť. Maximálna rýchlosť novej lanovky je 10 m/s, počas skúšobnej prevádzky bude lanovka jazdiť rýchlosťou okolo 7 m/s. Lanovka, ktorá prepraví až 1 300 osôb za hodinu, vyvezie turistov zo Starého Smokovca na Hrebienok za necelých päť minút.
> 
> Radosť z novej lanovky má aj náčelník pozemnej lanovky Miloslav Klinko, ktorý na starej lanovke strávil približne 35 rokov. "Je ťažké porovnať starú a novú lanovku. Starú som poznal. Vedel som, čo ju bolí, čo ju trápi a na tej novej sa učíme," uviedol Klinko. Náčelník však oceňuje hlavne komfort novej lanovky. Prvých turistov novou lanovkou pravdepodobne nevyvezie. "Nechám to mladším. Je to lanovka mladej generácie," dodal. V novej lanovke sa výrazne zmenila aj kabína strojníka. Celá jazda lanovky je automatická, riadi ju počítač.
> 
> S rekonštrukciou a výmenou vozňov pozemnej lanovky na Hrebienok reklama
> 
> začali 16. septembra, hneď po skončení letnej turistickej sezóny. Najskôr z koľajníc odstránili staré vozne lanovky, ktoré boli v prevádzke od roku 1970. Nasledovala demontáž technológie, stavebné úpravy údolnej stanice lanovky a kompletná výmena technológie. Nové kabíny prišli do Vysokých Tatier začiatkom novembra.
> 
> Celková investícia do výmeny vozňov a technológie pozemnej lanovky zo Starého Smokovca na Hrebienok predstavuje približne 180 mil. Sk. "Ďalších takmer 40 mil. korún stála rekonštrukcia budovy údolnej stanice lanovky v Starom Smokovci," uviedla marketingová riaditeľka TLD Danka Velecká. Súčasťou rekonštrukcie stanice bolo aj vytvorenie bezbariérového prístupu na lanovku.


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Výborne výborne. Tatry treba celé kompletne rekonštruovať.


milujem *TATRY *


----------



## Yury

what about the development of Nízke Tatry? Any new projects over there? Especially in the Jasná area. I heard that's already the largest ski resort in the entire C(E)E


----------



## wizard112

*Donovaly, Low Tatras*

Donovaly is located north-east from Banská Bystrica in central Slovakia. It is one of the biggest ski center in Slovakia... 

Some photos: :cheers:











Hotels, apartments and chalets in building...



















































































Hotels, apartments completed:





























Chairlift from *Donovaly* to *Nová hoľa*:



















































































Panaroma from *Nová hoľa* (1361m) and *Zvolen* (1402m):






































And wonderful nature is everywhere: :cheers:




















More information about Donovaly here: http://www.parksnow.sk/donovaly/


----------



## Yury

^^ nice place. Slovakia has the most beautiful natural sights of all Central Europe for sure :yes:


----------



## Ali18

Kubínska Hoľa tu už bola spomínaná v súvislosti s výstavbou lanovky. Včera (11.10.2008) som sa tam bol pozrieť a zistil som, že prevádzkovatelia tohto areálu sa pustili aj do výstavby veľkej nádrže pri zjazdovkách. Táto bude slúžiť ako zásobáreň vody pre snehové delá.


----------



## eminencia

*Jasná Development*



Yury said:


> what about the development of Nízke Tatry? Any new projects over there? Especially in the Jasná area. I heard that's already the largest ski resort in the entire C(E)E


Yes, Jasná is the biggest and the best ski resort east of the Alps with great skier capacity and vertical drop of 1km. It has also potential to be connected with the resorts on the southern slopes of the same mountain. kay:

There has been local authority election in 2006 and their results have been assaulted o the court. Demänovská Dolina (Jasná) Is and independent town and has 341 citizens. And these people elect the representatives with certain executive rights. Week before the election another 170 adults (more than 50% of voters) have changed their permanent address to Jasná and thus they may changed the results of elections. hno: These local authority has approved new materplan allowing new development in the resort. But this masterplan has been also assaulted on the court as an illegal document approved by illegal representatives:weird:.

There will be no significant development in the area, till these two disputes will be solved I presume:no:.

Official pages of the resort with maps, webcams etc. www.jasna.sk


----------



## futuros

*Pleysy *od kamaráta Gregora z jari 2009.


----------



## mkodaj

z ineho threadu (myslim ze to sem patri)



peterthegreat said:


> NEW CABLEWAY CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> in OTUPNÉ resort
> 
> cableway name: GRAND - BRHLISKÁ
> 
> type: 8-seater GONDOLA GRAND JET / DOPPELMAYR
> capacity: 2400 people / hour
> 
> down station: 1100 m a.s.l. top station: 1420 m a.s.l.
> 
> difference in altitude: 320 m length: 1930 m
> 
> 
> 
> beginning of construction: May 2009 opening: winter season 2009/2010
> 
> amount of investment: 13 million €
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new cableway will replace the current 4-seater gondola called „EGG" OTUPNÉ - BRHLISKÁ (Tatrapoma, 1983) marked with M, with a capacity of 1200 people per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> The new gondola :
> 
> 
> - twice as big transport capacity
> 
> - 328 m longer
> 
> - the down station next to the hotel Grand
> 
> - modern design, black frames and orange window panes
> 
> - a unique colour combination
> 
> A part of the construction project are also:
> 
> 
> 
> Lengthening of the ski slope Nr 10 VRBICKÁ (350 m )
> 
> 
> - the ski slope will end at the bottom station of the cableway
> - the access road to hotels will lead under the ski slope through a new tunnel
> - the resorts Biela Púť and Otupné will be linked by the lower parts of the ski slopes Biela Púť and Vrbická
> 
> 
> 
> technical parameters of the new ski slope:
> 
> start: 1420 m a.s.l. finish: 1100 m a.s.l. length: 2300 m
> 
> artificial snow: yes
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of A NEW SKI SLOPE in the resort Otupné
> 
> - east of the ski run Vrbická
> - it will bypass a difficult part - „steep downhill" of the ski run Vrbická
> 
> 
> 
> technical parameters of the new ski slope
> 
> start: 1350 m a.s.l. finish: 1270 m a.s.l. length: 700 m
> 
> artificial snow: yes
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of a new snow-making facility in the resort Otupné, 2400 m long
> 
> - completion of the snow-making facility for the entire ski slope Vrbická
> - construction of the snow-making facility for the new ski slope
> 
> 
> 
> The project will be continued, but in the following seasons





mirolesko said:


> Noo a ked ste o tej kabinke tak nabrdli tak ja davam foto z vystavby:
> 
> Dolna stanica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trasa lanovky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viac: http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fpage=1&fupd=99&str=


----------



## ..horsao5..

*SUMMER AND WINTER RESORT PROJECT - SPISSKA NOVA VES
*






































> *Projekt sa skladá z dvoch častí : z letnej a zimnej*
> 
> ZASTAVANÉ PLOCHY OHDZ
> I./ Kráľov prameň.............................................. 3.656 m2
> II./ Cechy........................................................ 3.310 m2
> III./ Zimná dolina............................................... 1.848 m2
> IV./ Ubytovacia dedina...................................... 1.618 m2
> OHDZ primárna doprava............................... 3.000 m2 /hrubý odhad/
> *Spolu*.................................................... 13.432 m2 (hotely, reštaurácie, ubytovne, chaty...)
> 
> ubytovacia kapacita........................................... 21-tisíc lôžok
> nových pracovných pozícii................................... cca. 5000
> celková dĺžka lyžiarskych tratí................................cez 50 km
> *Letné stredisko*........................................ 18 jamkové g. ihrisko, plavecké bazény, aqua park...
> 
> vyhliadka dokončenia.......................................... 10 rokov
> Projekt prešiel cez p.v. na životné prostredie a začatie stavby bolo naplánované na jar tohto roka. Či sa začalo stavať nemám zistené


Subor na prevzatie, ZDROJ



> Tento rok vzniká v takmer rovnakej lokalite lyžiarske stredisko *HorSKIpark*, ktoré buduje miestna firma Skilab. Má mať 2,5-kilometrovú zjazdovku s dvoma lanovkami a šiestimi vlekmi. Otvoriť ho majú už najbližšiu zimu a bude stáť zhruba 17 mil. eur (0,5 mld. Sk) Podľa vyjadrenia vedenia Skilabu bude Spišský raj od Dorchestru pre HorSKIpark likvidačný.


----------



## seem

Velmi to prajem tomuto nádhernému regiónu :cheers:


----------



## aquila

1200 mnm.. a tam bude aj sneh ?!?


----------



## wuane

^^Tak na Pezinskej babe ci Zochovej chate sa veselo lyzuje rok co rok a je to o polovicu nizsie.

Ako su tu tie svahy orientovane?


----------



## mirolesko

wuane said:


> ^^Tak na Pezinskej babe ci Zochovej chate sa veselo lyzuje rok co rok a je to o polovicu nizsie.
> 
> Ako su tu tie svahy orientovane?


severne cize pohodicka snehu bude dost..


----------



## aquila

hm asi mame kazdy ine predstavy pod slovom lyzovanie


----------



## wuane

aquila said:


> hm asi mame kazdy ine predstavy pod slovom lyzovanie


Presne na takuto odpoved som cakal 
Ale pokial viem ,pytal si sa ci tam bude sneh,a tak som ti ponukol na porovnanie dve strediska,ktore su v znacne nizsej nadmorskej vyske a so snehom v podstate problem nemaju.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Aspon nieco z Martinskych holi. A na 8miestnu kabinu z MT-Strani si asi este pockame - uz je na Chopku.


----------



## Ali18

Situácia na Kubínskej Holi po necelom roku (1.9.2009):


----------



## Majnolajno44

Nevedel som kam to zrovna postnut:

V Tatrách chcú veľké parkovisko, zmizne les


----------



## Mayllo

I.B.Mogaj, kebyze som v lete na holiach nebol tak si myslim ze je to vyzualizacia.
Zislo by sa sem hodit foto aj apartmanoveho domu Ponorka, aby bolo vydno ze sa na Martinkach pracuje, sice pomaly ale pracuje


----------



## Ayran

Majnolajno44 said:


> Nevedel som kam to zrovna postnut:
> 
> V Tatrách chcú veľké parkovisko, zmizne les


rasej mohli spravit viac podlažný parkovací dom ako takto vyrubovathno:


----------



## eminencia

*Nové kabínky na Otupnom (Jasná) sú už na svojom mieste*

Nové kabínky v Jasnej sú vraj svetovým unikátom... svojou oranžovou farbou :lol:, Musím však uznať že sú naozaj pekné.










Ostatné informácie však už podľa mňa ako pravidelného klienta lichotivé nie sú

Rýchlosť 6m/s budiš. Problém vidím ale v dvojnásobnom zvýšení kapacity z 1200 na 2400 os/h. Na tak pomalom a už teraz plnom svahu sa budú vytvárať zápchy a určite pribudne nebezpečných zrážok na strmom úseku ako aj v lieviku kde sa pripája odbočka z majstrovskej. Už v posledných rokoch nie sú výnimkou, som zvedavý ako bude vyzerať nasledujúca sezónahno:.

Celkovo nemôžem súhlasiť s prípadným ďalším zvyšovaním kapacity na Severnej strane Chopku. Preplnenie svahov znižuje kvalitu zážitku v tomto inak výbornom stredisku. Potenciál vidím na Juhu a v prepojení týchto dvoch stredísk.


----------



## futuros

eminencia said:


> Celkovo nemôžem súhlasiť s prípadným ďalším zvyšovaním kapacity na Severnej strane Chopku. Preplnenie svahov znižuje kvalitu zážitku v tomto inak výbornom stredisku. Potenciál vidím na Juhu a v prepojení týchto dvoch stredísk.


Úplne súhlasím. Ja som bol raz lyžovať v Jasnej, zobral som tam kamaráta, ktorý sa rozhodoval, či má pokračovať začínať sa lyžovať . No a bohužiaľ, toto stredisko som vybral veľmi zle na tento účel.

Ráno bola miliarda ľudí v rade pri jednom okienku. Druhé okienko sa otvorilo neskôr, keď už išiel vlek. Mililón ľudí na svahu, a 5 miliónov v rade. Šírka radu 250m. Všetci sa tlačia, všetci sa tisnú, kto bude skôr. No a záver bol najlepší. Keďže sme mali auto na inom parkovisku, museli sme ísť lyžiarskym autobusom typu "free". Takže prišli dva polonabúrané autobusy MHD, a vtedy sa doň vyrútilo desaťtisíc ľudí s lyžami, deťmi, rupsakmi, ... , tlačenica, ..., dav, ..., prúd ľudí, tam si normálne takmer dostával lyžou po hlave, ... a tak. Takže sme tam radšej nenastúpili, a čakali sme na ďalší. 

Snáď to bol iba vtedy taký deň.


----------



## aquila

ako toto je ze cele zle .. vsak ten kopec je horsi ako somarska luka.. to je modra zjazdovka.. tam si clovek viac pripada ako na bezkach ako na zjazdovke... kapacitu ked tak mali zbysit z na lukovu .. a najma z bielej pute mali aspon dat moznost odlozit si lyze, lebo clovek ma odtoho vytahane nohy .. blah

ked si to porovnam aj co i len so stuhleckom, tak sa jasna prudko nechyta ..


----------



## mirolesko

ta keby sa sever prepojil s juhom poriadnymi kabinami a ne smisnimi vlekmi ta by stuhleck mohol isc do rici!


----------



## aquila

mirolesko: bol si vobe niekedy na stuhlecku ? tam sa da ozaj odlyzovat.. v jasnej mas ako tak dobru zjazdovku priamo z chopku a potom dalej z lukovej.. ostatne su somarske luky ..

o nelogickom prepojeni ani nehovorim, a o katastrofalnyh sluzbach co sa obcerstvenia tyka uz radsej ani nespominam ..


----------



## mirolesko

no co sa tyka zjazdoviek je jasna urcite lepsia!!...to ostatne je prava slovenska gadzovina to mas pravdu...


----------



## aquila

mirolesko: opakovane sa ta pytam, bol si na stuhlecku vobec ? lebo tie zjazdovky su praveze oproti jasnej nebe a dudy .. ci uz upravou, zasnezovanim, alebo aj ich prepojenim .. o cakani radsej nerozpravam


----------



## mirolesko

nie nebol som ale poznam mnozstvo ludi ktori tam chvalia organizaciu a tvrdia ze zjazdovky su miernejsie...no a ked sa pozrem na mapu tak to mozem potvrdit...vies ja hovorim o narocnosti zjazdoviek ak si ma nepochopil...na stuhlecku nieje ani jedna cierna zjazdovka a mne ako celkom zdatnemu lyziarovi to vadi...nemozes povedat ze jasna je somarska luka...zisiel si uz niekedy spravodlivu ci pretekarsku bez akychkolvek problemov??...o tom hovorim...uprava zjazdoviek to uz je ine kafe..tie lady alebo kopy snehu..


----------



## aquila

bingo, tak a sme u toho, ja som na stulecku dost casto a tie ich zjazdovky su lepsie ako nase .. z chopnu je aj ta cierna o nicom... a ta modra, kde bude kabinka je cista somarska luka .. 

majstrovska aj pretekarska su pohodove.. skor by som povedal 11 na stuhlecku je ciernejsia  spravodliva je skor na board .. 

ale to je plus minus jedno, kazdy ma ine preferencie, len mi islo o to, ze nas "top" ski region sa pomaly nechyta ani na stuhleck co je na rakuske pomery skor mensie a nie zrovna top stredisko ..


----------



## mirolesko

doobre no dam ti pokoj stuhleck je lepsi a konec...ale skus dakedy jaworzynu krynicku...take mensie stredisko ale uprava zjazdoviek a celkovy dojem ako rakusko..


----------



## mirkobb

*Prepojenie lyžiarskych stredísk Donovaly - Nižná Revúca v úseku Žarnovka - Malý Zvolen*

Zdá sa, že ohľadne prepojenia dvoch lyžiarskych stredísk Donovaly a Liptovské Revúce sa "blýska na lepšie časy" a reálna predstava takého projektu nadobúda "jasnejšie kontúry" ako by to aj reálne mohlo vypadať, a to v podobe projektu ktorý bol na schvaľovaní v procese EIA. Zatiaľ je to len prepojenie Novej Hole, Žarnovky a Malého Zvolena, ale určite sa to neskôr prepojí aj s vlekmi nad Nižnou Revúcou. Je tam pekne popísaný samotný návrh technického riešenia, lanovky, úprava svahov, umelé zasnežovanie (a iné.) vrátane dopadu na životné prostredie + množstvo pekných a prehľadných máp.

Zatiaľ vyberám prehľadnú mapu a ortofotomapu ako by to celé mohlo vypadať:


----------



## mirkobb

mirkobb said:


> *Prepojenie lyžiarskych stredísk Donovaly - Nižná Revúca v úseku Žarnovka - Malý Zvolen*



*NÁVRH OHDZ*

Vo väzbe na systém zjazdových a snowbordových tratí sú navrhnuté osobné horské dopravné zariadenia (ďalej len OHDZ) ako obslužné lanové dráhy typu sedačková lanovka (ďalej len SL).
Dopravné zariadenia OHDZ sú navrhnuté identicky v etapovej a funkčnej skladbe tak, aby nezávisle na sebe bola každá etapa prevádzky schopná bez ohľadu na väzbu na ďalšiu etapu a zároveň spĺňajú požiadavku na zónový charakter funkčných celkov podľa optimálneho prevádzkového režimu v priebehu prevádzky počas sezóny a vo väzbe na prevádzkovú potrebu prevádzkovateľa strediska pri zohľadnení všetkých kritérií bezpečnosti prevádzky.
Hierarchicky je stanovená skladba dopravných zariadení. Hlavné nosné dopravné zariadenie tvoria *tri sedačkové lanovky TSF4 UNIFIX*, ktoré zabezpečujú primárnu prepravu osôb v centrálnej – ťažiskovej časti prepojovacieho koridoru.

Každé ďalšie dopravné zariadenie (lyžiarske vleky) zvyšuje prevádzkové parametre a variabilitu prevádzkového režimu celého strediska.

*Sedačková lanovka č. 27 SL TSD6*
- novo navrhovaná jednolanová odpojiteľná obežná šesťmiestna sedačková lanovka. Plní funkciu dopravného obslužného zariadenia navrhovanej zjazdovej trate č.1 a snowbordových tratí v trase OHDZ je nutný čiastočný výrub lesného porastu a jednoduché terénne úpravy najmä v nástupnej a výstupnej stanici lanovky. SL je navrhnutá ako nosné dopravné zariadenia v stredisku s celoročnou prevádzkou.

*Sedačková lanovka č. 28 SL TSD6 *
- novo navrhovaná jednolanová odpojiteľná obežná šesťmiestna sedačková lanovka. Plní funkciu dopravného obslužného zariadenia navrhovanej zjazdovej trate č.2 a snowbordových tratí v trase OHDZ je nutný čiastočný výrub lesného porastu a jednoduché terénne úpravy najmä v nástupnej a výstupnej stanici lanovky. SL je navrhnutá ako nosné dopravné zariadenia v stredisku s celoročnou prevádzkou.

*Sedačková lanovka č. 32.1 SL TSD6*
- novo navrhovaná jednolanová odpojiteľná obežná šesťmiestna sedačková lanovka. Plní funkciu dopravného obslužného zariadenia navrhovanej zjazdovej trate č.3 a snowbordových tratí v trase OHDZ je nutný čiastočný výrub lesného porastu a jednoduché terénne úpravy najmä v nástupnej a výstupnej stanici lanovky. SL je navrhnutá ako nosné dopravné zariadenia v stredisku s celoročnou prevádzkou.

*Celková prepravná kapacita OHDZ zimná : 7 200 os/hod
Celková prepravná kapacita OHDZ letná : 3x 600 os/hod*


----------



## mirkobb

mirkobb said:


> *Prepojenie lyžiarskych stredísk Donovaly-Nižná Revúca, úsek Žarnovka - Malý Zvolen*





mirkobb said:


> *NÁVRH OHDZ*



*NÁVRH TRÁS ZJAZDOVÝCH TRATÍ*

Územie zjazdových tratí predstavuje záujmové územie riešeného lyžiarskeho strediska. V rámci komplexného návrhu Urbanistická štúdia – prepojenie lyžiarskych stredísk DONOVALY – L.REVÚCE v úseku dolina Žarnovky – Malý Zvolen tvorí prepojovací koridor homogénu súčasť prepojených stredísk skiregiónu Donovaly/L.Revúce/L.Osada - strediská cestovného ruchu s celoročným využitím.

*Zjazdová trať č.1 stredne ťažká zjazdová trať, farba značenia : červená*
pri OHDZ SL TSD6 č.27 
Trať je vedená na hlavnom svahu - východné svahy vrcholu Malý Zvolen a Bieleho so štartom pod vrcholom Malý Zvolen zjazdovka je vedená v ideálnej stope v optimálnej konfigurácii – nie je nutný výrub lesného porastu len jednoduché terénne úpravy. Sklon do 25 %, trať je miestami náročná, vhodná pre priemerných a výkonnostných lyžiarov, je tu možnosť využívať traverz pre menej zdatných lyžiarov.

*Zjazdová trať č.2 stredne ťažká zjazdová trať, farba značenia : červená *
pri OHDZ SL TSD6 č.28 
Trať je vedená na hlavnom svahu - severné svahy vrcholu Fukasov Masív so štartom na vrchole,zjazdovka je vedená v ideálnej stope v optimálnej konfigurácii – nie je nutný výrub lesného porastu len jednoduché terénne úpravy. Sklon do 25 %, trať je miestami náročná, vhodná pre priemerných a výkonnostných lyžiarov, je tu možnosť využívať traverz pre menej zdatných lyžiarov.

*Zjazdová trať č.3 ľahká zjazdová trať, farba značenia : modrá*
pri OHDZ SL TSD6 č.32.1 
Trať – lyžiarska cesta je vedená traverzom po strmom južnom svahu Fukasovho Masívu až po napojenie na lesnú cestu v doline Žarnovka. Terén je mierne zvlnený, priem. sklon do 15 %, zatrávnený. Nie sú nutné náročné úpravy terénu a korekcie trasy. Zjazdovka je vhodná pre prístup lyžiarov všetkých kategórií a deti.

*Celková dĺžka zjazdových trat´ : 5 752 m
Plocha zjazdových tratí ( upravovaných ) : 52, , 5 ha*

Návrh zjazdových tratí vychádza zo základného prieskumu záujmového územia a ideového zámeru zadávateľa. Prieskum bol prevedený v jesennom období v r. 2006 - 2007 a priebežne doplňujúce prieskumy. Na základe prieskumu bol vypracovaný návrh celkového riešenia so zameraním na využívanie strediska celoročne leto/zima. Veľký dôraz sa kladie na trasovanie funkčných lyžiarských tratí, čo má vplyv na riešenie hlavného primárneho dopravného systému a obslužných pozemných komunikácii.
Koncepčne sú zjazdovky navrhnuté v jednoduchom vzájomnom súbežnom a okruhovom prepojení s možnosťou postupnej vzájomnej adície podľa koncepcie etapizácie.
Dopravný systém OHDZ zjazdových tratí a snowboardových tratí umožňuje nástup lyžiarov v exist. stredisku priamo z priestoru vybavenosti strediska v nástupnom centre z priestoru od parkoviska. Vzájomné väzby a prepojenosť jednotlivých trás zjazdoviek a OHDZ umožňuje lyžiarovi nástup a príjazd do ľubovoľného nástupového a výstupového miesta bez toho aby bol nútený odopínať si lyže, prípadne prekonávať dlhé výstupy šľapaním.


----------



## mirkobb

*Na Kráľovej holi plánujú postaviť lanovku s celoročnou prevádzkou*

Obec Šumiac v okrese Brezno chystá pre turistov i lyžiarov nové možnosti športového vyžitia. V koncepte územného plánu, na ktorom horehronská obec pracuje už tretí rok, sa ráta s lanovkou na Kráľovu hoľu i so strediskom zimných športov v časti Grúň. Lanovka bude podľa neho využívaná nielen v zime, turistov poteší i počas teplejších mesiacov. Projekt momentálne čaká posúdenie vplyvov na životné prostredie (EIA). 

Čítajte viac: http://bystrica.sme.sk/c/5243828/na...postavit-lanovku-s-celorocnou-prevadzkou.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Jasenska dolina vo Velkej Fatre nedaleko Martina


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

...este zopar.


----------



## caicoo

*zaujimavy clanok, najma co sa tyka Jasnej!!!* :cheers:
http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=rep&id=617


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ




----------



## Fallen

Congratulations Slovakia for the bronze medal won by Pavel Hurajt at biathlon just now!
Fantastic race!! :cheers:

(I didn't know where to post this message, I hope this was a good place)


----------



## seem

^^ Ceny sú už viac menej rovnaké a to dokonca aj a jedlo. Z Bratislavy ak ti iba o ten lyžiarsky pohľad na vec tak to nedáva žiaden zmysel ísť do Tatier. Za hodinku môžeš byť autom v Alpách kam sa dostaneš pohodlne po diaľnici. Ja Tatry a Alpy milujem, aj keď samozrejme Tatry budú vždy Tatry, tie sú naše. : )  

Už sa kopec toho popísalo k rozvoju lyžiarskych stredísk. Jasná by po tejto etape nového prepojenia Chopka mohla konečne začať stavať nové zjazdovky. Už teraz je to tam dosť preplnené. Prepojenie Chopka je ale nesmierne potrebné ak sa majú v budúcnosti rozširovať. Teraz si zaplatíš lístok na všetky vleky a väčšinou sa na druhú stranu ani len nedostaneš. Ja osobne by som potom rozširovanie strediska videl smerom na Derešský kotol, Tri vody a aj na opačnej strane strediska smerom na Demänovské sedlo.

Rozširovanie stredísk vo Vysokých Tatrách by bolo imo ideálne keby bolo minimálne. Väčšie rozširovanie si viem predstaviť v Spálenej doline. Na Štrbskom plese a v Tatranskej Lomnici nech sa zrealizujú zjazdovky a vleky ktoré sú navrhované a podľa mňa to bude dostačovať (cca 4 nové zjazdovky). Ešte je tu navrhované malé lyž. stredisko pri Žiari ktoré by malo vzniknúť vo výseku, v Belianských Tatrách, kam do nedávna ani len nikto nemohol chodiť po turistických chodníkoch mi to pripadá ako až moc veľký zásah. 

Priestor na nové lyžiarske strediská by som skôr videl v Nízkych Tatrách a to v okolí Vyšnej Boce alebo Kráľovej Holi. Rozširovať by sa mohli aj Donovaly, tam sú už aj tuším plány na prepojenie s ďalšími 2 strediskami. Potom tu je ešte jedno malé lyž. stredisko ktoré sa má stavať v Lipt. Klačanoch.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ak zacnu nieco stavat na Luckach, tak to bude sranda. Je tam este stale dost nevybuchnutej municie z druhej svetovej vojny (ked bola po masakre partizanov cela oblast dost silne zaminovana) plus velmi vela hrobov na ktore sa uz zabudlo.


----------



## caicoo

> Dlhoročné čakanie na lanovku, spájajúcu obe strany Chopka, sa skončilo. Rozhodol o tom stavebný úrad v Bratislave, ktorý dal minulý týždeň definitívne zelenú výstavbe pohodlnej 24-miestnej lanovky, ktorá sa začala už tento týždeň...Sen mnohých lyžiarov i turistov sa tak čoskoro zmení na realitu.
> *kapacita: 2480 osôb/hod. doba jazdy: 6,5 min.
> dopravná rýchlosť: 7 m/s prevýšenie: 655 m dĺžka: 2130 m
> údolná stanica: 1348 m n.m. vrcholová stanica: 2003 m n.m.*


http://www.jasna.sk/news/vystavba-novej-lanovky-na-chopok-funitel/sk/leto/


----------



## peterthegreat

^^

so it should look smtng like this :cheers:


----------



## [SK]peter

Ano nejak tak to bude vypadať


----------



## radeoNko

vyzera to bombovo


----------



## KLEPETO

A na Chopku bude prestup na lanovku dole k Srdiečku?


----------



## peterthegreat

KLEPETO said:


> A na Chopku bude prestup na lanovku dole k Srdiečku?


sa spustis... ) a fujazdis...  ale podla mapky tam su nejake pomy...  ale snad to nejak lepsie vymyslia... maju na to este dva roky


----------



## KLEPETO

No keďže nelyžujem, tak skôr mám na mysli letnú sezónu a pokiaľ sa budem chcieť dostať z bicyklom z LM do Brezna tak lanovkou cez Chopok s prestupom hore. Veď ak to na leto prispôsobia aj na prepravu bicyklov tak by to mohlo takto fungovať.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Janskou dolinou sa da dostat bicyklom celkom v pohode az na hreben. Potom uz len dole...


----------



## caicoo

mini foto report z Jasnej
https://picasaweb.google.com/null.picasa/JasnaVystavba272011


----------



## mkodaj

> Sever a juh Chopka prepoja lanovky
> 
> Približne desať rokov má trvať budovanie turistického strediska na obidvoch stranách Chopku. Najväčšie a najkvalitnejšie centrum na Slovensku, do ktorého investujú vyše sto miliónov eur, chce konkurovať stredne veľkým lyžiarskym strediskám v Alpách
> 
> Pribudnú zjazdovky, sánkarská dráha, cyklotrasy, v údolí prebudujú hotel, postavia apartmánové domy aj mikromestečko s kompletnou vybavenosťou.


Zdroj: http://cestovanie.sme.sk/c/5970449/sever-a-juh-chopka-prepoja-lanovky.html


----------



## caicoo

reportaz 41:18 stavebne prace na Chopku
http://video.markiza.sk/archiv-tv-markiza/televizne-noviny/65922


----------



## caicoo

dalsi aktualny fotoreport z Chopku, kde to vyzera ako na velkom stavenisku
https://picasaweb.google.com/null.picasa/JasnaVystavba2372011
photo by null


----------



## seem

Vďaka za nové fotky :cheers:



peterthegreat said:


> ^^
> 
> so it should look smtng like this :cheers:


Tu sú nejaké vizualizácie - http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=241

Dúfam že to bude vyzerať ako na tej fotke čo si postol.


----------



## peterthegreat

^^
myslim, ze podla tych viz to bude podobne ))

inak sa mi tam paci tato "prestupna stanica" priehyba -)










len skoda, ze to nebude uz tuto sezonu, ale "az" buducu


----------



## seem

^^ Pokiaľ sa nemýlim tak teraz sa stavia iba Priehyba - Chopok, Lúčky - Priehyba by mali prísť na radu až neskôr a to aj so záchytným parkoviskom dole v doline pri stanici lanovky. Vlastne preto sa aj postavila 6 sedačka na Priehybu. Teraz je pre nich asi najme prioritné aby sa vybudovala aj lanovka z Kosodreviny.


----------



## caicoo

krajiny odporucane pre aktivnu turistiku 
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...el-top-adventure-tourism-ranking-2329964.html


----------



## seem

Ten "bazén" v Lomnici.. :bash:

http://tv.sme.sk/v/21548/vysoke-tatry-su-plne-turistov.html


----------



## marish

seem said:


> Ten "bazén" v Lomnici.. :bash:
> 
> http://tv.sme.sk/v/21548/vysoke-tatry-su-plne-turistov.html


na jednej strane vsetci chcu v tatrach lyzovat, mat x km zjazdoviek, ale ked sa postavi nadrz na zasnezovanie tak je ho hnusne, hrozne, strasne. ono to bez nej ale nejde. ja osobne by som bol najspokojnejsi, ak by sa slovensko sustredovalo na letnu vysokohorsku turistiku, nedotknutu prirodu a zjazdovky prenechalo inym krajinam. lenze ta nie je az taka vynosna ako lyziarske stredisko.

inak typicke kordovo diletanstvo uz v prvych sekundach videa:
korda pri pohlade na stanky: "toto je strasne nieco."
jeho spolucestovatelka: "ja si kupim asi nejaku vodu"
korda ukaze na stanok: "kup si, tu je restauracia, tu mas..."
tak je to strasne nieco, ale ked im vysmadnu krky, tak je zrazu fajn mat to poruke a uz mu nerobi problem tam nakupit. :lol:

a ta pritakavacka vo videu je tiez uzasna. 
take radikalne nazory nema "nikto v galaxii". 
"...no teraz (je tanap) asi najhorsi..."
"...ja neviem, ja by som nesla ani za nic na svete..."

:bash:


----------



## seem

^^ Tak ďalšie klasické Kordovské video, to ma neprekvapuje. 

Lyžiarske strediská môžu byť, ale stavať umelé jazero v NP naozaj nie je v poriadku.


----------



## Amrafel

Ale keď to zarastie stromami, bude to o inom...pokiaľ viem, aj Nové Štrbské pleso nie je celkom prirodzené jazero a niekto sa nad tým nepozastavuje. Počas výstavby to vyzerá naozaj dosť zle, ale po dostavaní mnoho tých jaziev zanikne.

Korda, Korda...jemu asi novinárska nestrannosť nehovorí nič 

Inak o tri týždne sa chystám do Tatier, takže očakávajte fotky - ak sa mi vráti foťák z opravy


----------



## caicoo

tesime sa na momentky 
jedna z Priehyby:
http://hiking.sk/hk/ga/27861/nizke_tatry-chopok_ii.html


----------



## caicoo

another fotoreport
https://picasaweb.google.com/112514689826080049792/25Augusta2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCLrQ59bG48irEA
autor: bukvar


----------



## Amrafel

Sľúbený update je tu 









Z novej šesťsedačkovej lanovky vidno celý rozsah prác

















Nové parkoviská, ešte tam budú potrebné rozsiahle úpravy, vyzeralo to však, že usilovne pracujú na tom, aby to stihli do lyžiarskej sezóny

























Les (resp. stromy) boli čiastočne vyrúbané, aby uvoľnili miesto zjazdovke









Skalnatý potok









Umelé jazero pre výrobu umelého snehu

Na celom svahu smerom k Štartu prebiehajú rozsiahle úpravy, prebudováva sa aj Štart, stavajú sa odvodňovacie struhy, čistí sa plocha zjazdovky, pracujú aj ťažké mechanizmy. Na úseku od Štartu smerom na Sklanaté pleso aktivita nie je až taká rozsiahla, ale aj tu prebiehajú zásahy, ktoré zasiahli aj kosodrevinu. Čo-to vidno aj na nasledujúcom obrázku:










Treba si počkať na dokončenie. Nie som s touto výstavbou stotožnený, ale ak to bude len táto jedna zjazdovka, dá sa to prežiť. Oblasť bola ťažko zasiahnutá víchricou i lykožrútom, čiže pravdepodobne neprídeme ani o extra vzácne ekosystémy...


----------



## radeoNko

*V Tatranskej Lomnici začnú stavať novú lanovku
*
http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/hory/clanok/5751-v-tatranskej-lomnici-zacnu-stavat-novu-lanovku/


----------



## ejo

neviem si predstavit ako vyzera taka odpojitelna osemsedackova lanovka s bublinami.


----------



## caicoo

^^pre inspiraciu
http://jphulla.sk/lanovky/odpojitelne-sedacky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nicS6Lb7LiU

chystana aktivita v T. Lomnici
http://eia.enviroportal.sk/detail/lyziarske-stredisko-vysoke-tatry-tatranska-lomnica-zmeny-doplnky


----------



## Theodore_Bagwell

chcem sa opýtať,toto už je zbúrané ?

http://www.imhd.zoznam.sk/tatry/ind...127ef1f&id=13477&idg=798&gi=0&gn=20&gs=e&gsd=


----------



## seem

^^ Nemalo by byť a je to Jurkovičova práca, tak dúfam že ani nebude. Pokiaľ viem tak v JT plánuje lanovku z týchto miest na Štart. Bolo by super keby využili pôvodnú budovu.


----------



## Amrafel

^^Plánujú reko pôvodného objektu, teda Jurkovičovej stanice.


----------



## caicoo

dalsi cool fotoreport z Jasnej https://picasaweb.google.com/105703656337899662913/Chopok492011#
autor: Juraj M.


----------



## caicoo

uz sa to konecne nastartovalo aj s lanovkou v Tatranskej Lomnici - prva 8-sedacka na SK
http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=256


----------



## caicoo

tak a mame tu novu mapu na nastavajucu sezonu Chopok Sever/Juh, su tam zakreslene aj buduce lanovky, kt. by mali byt v prevadzke od sezony 2012/2013 (funitel na severe a gondola na juhu)


----------



## radeoNko

jasna ide hore


----------



## seem

Ja som si až teraz uvedomil že oni stavajú lanovku aj z južnej strany, tak to bude budúci rok skvelá lyžovačka.  

nejaké fotky z lanovky.sk 




























Ťahajú optiku do Horehronia - 










Ako by nestačilo že sa tu stavajú stále nové vleky.. čo majú znamenať tie výseky?!! hno:


----------



## seem

Toto sme tu ešte nemali - 

*Štúdia lyžiarskeho strediska Kráľova hoľa*

1 kabínková lanovka 2 sedačkové lanovky Kapacita HDZ – 12 000 osôb za hodinu Celková dĺžka HDZ – 8 030 m Počet zjazdoviek – 6 Celková dĺžka zjazdoviek – 21 000 m Najdlhšia zjazdovka – 4200 m










Sever -










Juh -


----------



## mirolesko

^^wow, tak tomuto veľmi fandím...kráľová hoľa je ako stvorená na lyžovačku, navyše by som to mal bližšie ako do Jasnej :cheers: ... a kto tam vlastne plánuje stavať a akom časovom horizonte??


----------



## caicoo

tak toto silno pochybujem, ze prejde...proti su ochranari aj rozne obcianske zoskupenia, kt. proti projektu iniciovali dokonca uz aj peticiu


----------



## Tomaskos35

seem said:


> Ako by nestačilo že sa tu stavajú stále nové vleky.. čo majú znamenať tie výseky?!! hno:


Tie výseky nemaju so strediskom jasna nič spoločne. V poslednej dobe začali niektore stromy vysychať tak všetky "chore" stromy sa rubu už daky ten rok. Všetky tieto prazdne miesta sa znova zalesnuju, a niektore useky su už pekne zarastene, čo sice nevidno na tvojej priloženej fotke ale ten usek začína nalavo od tej fotky.


----------



## seem

^^ Samozrejme že nemajú nič spoločné s Jasnou, len už naozaj nechápem aký význam má NP keď z Nízkych Tatier stále odchádzajú kamióny plné dreva, stavajú sa nové vleky atď. Hmm keby to nebol NP tak by to bolo asi ešte horšie.. :nuts:


----------



## Name user 1

Tomaskos35 said:


> Tie výseky nemaju so strediskom jasna nič spoločne. V poslednej dobe začali niektore stromy vysychať tak všetky "chore" stromy sa rubu už daky ten rok. Všetky tieto prazdne miesta sa znova zalesnuju, a niektore useky su už pekne zarastene, čo sice nevidno na tvojej priloženej fotke ale ten usek začína nalavo od tej fotky.



Pri schvalovani stavania lanovky boli tieto cesty ako ich nazvali v navrhu lanoviek na Chopok predpokladane. po skonceni vystavby budu tieto vykopy dane do takmer povodneho stavu (pamatam si to z toho titulu, ze to vysielali asi pred rokom a pol na radiu Slovensko 1. Viem vsak ze ma to velmi zaujalo, ako je mozne ze take cosi povolili.)

Ps- mne to vypada ako vykop na inzinierske siete, ale mozem sa mylit


----------



## Tomaskos35

^^ ja som reagoval na fotku ktora je fotená na sever, čo sa riešilo koli tym vyschnutym stromom. Cesta, jamy na inžinierske siete a zasnežovanie som neriešil. Pod 6-sedačkou čo vyrubali ten les tak tam bolo tiež pol lesa vyschnuteho, tak isto aj na vyhliadke. Ale to s výstavbou nema nič spoločne.


----------



## Name user 1

Tomaskos35 said:


> ^^ ja som reagoval na fotku ktora je fotená na sever, čo sa riešilo koli tym vyschnutym stromom. Cesta, jamy na inžinierske siete a zasnežovanie som neriešil. Pod 6-sedačkou čo vyrubali ten les tak tam bolo tiež pol lesa vyschnuteho, tak isto aj na vyhliadke. Ale to s výstavbou nema nič spoločne.


OK


----------



## caicoo

Tatranska Lomnica - vystavba 8-sedacky


























autor:Matej Petőcz
viac foto tu:https://picasaweb.google.com/116631692794915319056/TatranskaLomnica22102011


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Na Skalke vyrastie vyhliadková reštaurácia/


----------



## seem

^^ Vyzerá to strašne. hno:


----------



## caicoo

http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=264
pre Leitner-a tu bude premiera na slovenskych lyziarskych svahoch, hoc toto bude doslova na somarskej lucke, som zvedavy ako sa im podari dalej presadzovat v konkurencii Doppelmayr a Tatralift


----------



## Wizzard

seem said:


> ^^ Vyzerá to strašne. hno:


Veľmi pekné. Čo ti na tom vadí?


----------



## wuane

ta vizoska je taka nacukrovana.Myslim ze v reale to bude dobre.


----------



## caicoo

ani na strednom Slovensku nespia a snazia sa aspon takym sposobom zatraktivnit lyziarske stredisko
http://vas.cas.sk/clanok/4957/mame-...ky-fun-park-bude-druhy-najvacsi-v-europe.html


----------



## seem

Vynovený hotel Ski & Wellness Residence Družba v Jasnej


----------



## caicoo

VT-Lomnica


----------



## seem

To chcú spustiť už túto sezónu?

a nové fotky z Jasnej - http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=269


----------



## caicoo

to seem: ano uz tuto sezonu, v decembri to ma byt hotove


----------



## seem

^^ Ďakujem a prosím ťa nevedel by si mi ešte povedať že ako často sa stáva že aby ani v Tatrách nebol na Nový rok sneh, resp. že by nefungovali ani tie najvyššie položené strediská?


----------



## caicoo

priznam sa, ze az tak do podrobna to odsledovane nemam, ale kazdy rok je to so zimou rozne, vsetko zavisi od poctu mrznucich dni v rade, po ktorych mozu lyz. strediska zasnezovat. Minuly rok vysokohorske strediska u nas otvarali uz prvy decembrovy tyzden, o rok predtym to bolo az treti dec. tyzden a vacsinou plati pravidlo, cim skor zima pride, tym skor aj odide


----------



## mkodaj

seem said:


> To chcú spustiť už túto sezónu?
> 
> a nové fotky z Jasnej - http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=269


Funitel na Chopok ma byt dostavany v sezone 2012/2013 - tj. az na buducu sezonu


----------



## caicoo

http://relax.etrend.sk/relax-cestovanie/zima-preveri-lyziarske-strediska.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Areal Snowlandu vo Valcianskej doline -stale pribudaju nove stavby


----------



## caicoo

*MS Juniorov v alpskych disciplinach - Jasna 2014*
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/210544/takto-to-ma-vyzerat-zabodovali-nove-zjazdovky-lanovky-a-hotely.html


----------



## caicoo

a nieco pre nedockavych
http://www.cas.sk/clanok/210586/prichystajte-si-lyze-v-tatrach-uz-zacali-zasnezovat-zjazdovky.html


----------



## caicoo

http://relax.etrend.sk/relax-cestovanie/pod-malou-fatrou-stavili-na-tradicie.html


----------



## caicoo

stavebno-krajinkarsky fotoreport z Jasnej (17.11.2011)
https://picasaweb.google.com/null.picasa/Jasna17112011
foto:null


----------



## braino.swk

http://hnonline.sk/firmyafinancie/c1-53910270-krupa-chce-z-liptova-tatry
No som zvedavy co z toho bude, hospodarsky by to pomohlo, ale bojim sa ze to sem nezapadne...


----------



## wuane

^^ja si myslim,ze kazdy,kto pochopi ze turistika a relax maju byt primarne urcene pre strednu vrstvu,a nie len pre par bohacov,a zaroven poskytne kvalitne sluzby, tak moze by nadmieru uspesny.V strednej triede na Slovensku prakticky neexistuje konkurencia.Ako su dohodnuti mobilni operatori na cenach ,tak ako keby bola vacsina(cest vynimkam) prevadzkarov dohodnuta na otrasnych sluzbach a pristupe k zakaznikovi.Takze potencial a dopyt by urcite bol,zalezi ako sa k nemj postavia.


----------



## seem

2.12.2011: Nová sedačka v Lomnici tesne pred dokončením	

http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=278


----------



## tomitokk

seem said:


> 2.12.2011: Nová sedačka v Lomnici tesne pred dokončením
> 
> http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=278




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7iQgEqkV3Ew#!


----------



## ejo

^^ pekné video a lanovka krásna


----------



## caicoo

http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=rep&id=736


> Len necelé štyri mesiace stačili na to, aby vyrástla v Tatranskej Lomnici nová 8-sedačková lanovka s modrým ochranným štítom a pri nej nové zjazdovky s technickým zasnežovaním. Investícia za 7 miliónov Eur bude v prevádzke už od Vianoc, od piatku 23.12.2011. Tatranci dostanú svoj prvý vianočný darček v predstihu.


----------



## seem

Dneska som si prvý raz zasnowboardoval túto sezónu v Spálenej doline kde bolo nádherne. 



















A tuto by som to chcel otestovať nabudúce, úplná pohoda, aj ten Meander park vyzerá super -










A zajtra Jasná :cheers:


----------



## seem




----------



## caicoo

Veľké lyžiarske strediská vo Vysokých Tatrách hlásia výborné lyžiarske podmienky a tešia sa zaplneným svahom. Na druhej strane sú malé regionálne ski centrá, ktoré sú alternatívnou voľbou pre lyžiarov. Ponúkajú služby na porovnateľnej úrovni, lacnejšie skipasy a občerstvenie. Boria sa však s existenčnými problémami vplyvom nezvykle teplého počasia.
Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6197074/poca...alych-lyziarskych-stredisk.html#ixzz1hsYhsuxN


----------



## seem

Tatranská Lomnica - Nová lanovka Buková hora

http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=288


----------



## seem

Nová sedačka v Bachledovej Doline - Jezersku

http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fpage=1&fupd=287&str=


----------



## caicoo

pekne foto reporty, inac to Jazersko funguje uz tretiu sezonu


----------



## seem

^^ Ešte som tam nebol lyžovať, bol to nový report na lanovky.sk tak som si myslel že to práve otvorili  

*V budúcom roku dobudujú zjazdovku Žľabiny
*
V budúcom roku dobudujú v lyžiarskom stredisku Ružomberok Malinô Brdo zjazdovku Žľabiny z vlastných zdrojov.

http://liptov.sme.sk/c/6190704/v-buducom-roku-dobuduju-zjazdovku-zlabiny.html

Zjazdovku dokončia z vlastných zdrojov. Vyžiada si náklady do dvoch miliónov eur. „Inštalujeme tam kapacitne veľmi výkonný vlek, ako aj obojstranné automatické zasnežovanie so systémom, ktorý je riadený počítačom. Súčasťou bude aj obojstranné osvetlenie, ktoré bude pokrývať túto novú zjazdovku, ako aj 800 metrov dojazdu starej zjazdovky, vďaka čomu ponúkneme naším návštevníkom hneď dve osvetlené zjazdovky,“ priblížil detaily Melicháč.


----------



## caicoo

http://www.atelieraae.sk/jasna_funitel_priehyba_chopok.html


----------



## caicoo

+ nejake fotecky od chlapcov zo ski fora


----------



## ejo

* TMR chystá ďalšie investície v Nízkych Tatrách *

http://relax.etrend.sk/relax-cestovanie/tmr-chysta-dalsie-investicie-v-nizkych-tatrach.html


----------



## eminencia

^^ Nemyslím si že svahy v Jasnej znesú výraznejší nárast počtu turistov už teraz sú preplnené a tragických nehôd bude pribúdať. Je príťažlivé, že v stredisku sa vo veľkom investuje, ale navyšovanie kapacít paradoxne oslabí zážitok z lyžovania.


----------



## caicoo

Jasna - update 



































(foto: bukvar)


----------



## caicoo

no a toto tam bude premavat (24 miestny funitel)


----------



## caicoo

Construction update - *Chopok Juh*


> *15-kabínka Kosodrevina – Chopok*
> Nová jednolanová kabínková lanová dráha prepojí Kosodrevinu s Chopkom a jej prevádzka bude možná pri vetre až do 90 km/h. Zariadenie od firmy Doppelmayr by malo byť sprevádzkované v decembri 2012. Pohon bude umiestnený v hornej stanici, napínanie v dolnej stanici. Pri maximálnej prevádzkovej rýchlosti 6 m/s by mal byť čas jazdy 5,44 minút.
> Šikmá dĺžka trate bude 1432 metrov, prevýšenie 516 metrov. Na trati bude 13 podpier a konečný počet vozňov má byť 34 kusov, čo zabezpečí prepravnú kapacitu 2800 osôb za hodinu.






































foto:garip


----------



## eMKejx

ja dufam ze po dostavbe lanovky sa zrevitalizuje technikou znicena krajina, nieje bohvieco vyjst hore a kukat sa na to narusenie... (najma tie "eSicka" pre bagre a tatrovky) zatial to pre mna vypada velmi odpudzujuco, myslim od Jasnej, ale aj z horehronskej strany sa bude tahat nova lanovka nie, alebo sa uz zacalo?


----------



## caicoo

prve vozne funitelu su uz v Jasnej


----------



## caicoo

+ montaz podpier na juhu



































zdroj: FB Jasna


----------



## seem

Inak vedeli ste že sa v Jasnej stavia Twinliner na Priehybu


----------



## seem

Toto bude super pohľad z lanovky :cheers:










A menšia rekonštrukcia Von Rollu


----------



## kaxno

Fuuha, chlapci si tusim boli zalizovat v Kaprune, nieco pofotili a zacali opicit.
Ci uz ten Twinliner, Funitel ... no neviem, mam dost rozpacite pocity ked to vidim :/


----------



## E499.3056

Funitel tam je z toho dovodu, ze v tych miestach byva silny vietor, a tym, ze kabina funitlu je uchytena na dvoch lanach, je prevadzka aj vtedy mozna, ked kabinky a sedacky musia z bezpecnostnych dovodov odstavit.


----------



## Cudzinec

ked sa nic neobnovuje, tak nadavame...ked sa super obnovuje, takze opat nadavame, ze? Mne sa to proste paci, je to super a urcite to prilaka vela lyziarov-turistov. Vysoke Tatry mozu iba zavidiet, alebo zacat na sebe makat, priucit sa a zacat investovat do sportovej infrastruktury.

V zime som bol po dlhych rokoch opat vo Vysokych Tatrach a nijak velke nadsenie sa u mna nekonalo... nepatrny stav chatrania nadalej pokracuje... takze nemozem povedat "supeeeer, buduci rok sa opat do VT vratim".

Takze "good luck Ski jasna", len tak dalej!


----------



## seem

kaxno said:


> Fuuha, chlapci si tusim boli zalizovat v Kaprune, nieco pofotili a zacali opicit.
> Ci uz ten Twinliner, Funitel ... no neviem, mam dost rozpacite pocity ked to vidim :/


Funitel tam má dosť veľké opodstatnenie, čomu skôr nechápem je ten twinliner kedže má malú kapacitu a na Priehybu už postavili novú sedačku a plánuje sa aj kabínka z Lúčok.


----------



## Tomaskos35

^^ Twinliner bude mať velke opodstatnenie ked nebude fungovať sedačna na lukovú z kolieska nasledkom vetra. Potom su ludia ktorý uviaznu na bielej púti alebo koliesku bezbranný a musia si vyšlapať z dvojku (koliesko-priehyba) čo nie je zrovna pozitívna vizitka pre stredisko aby si turisti museli šlapať zjazdovky . Takže je to velky prst nahor že ich to napadlo.:banana::banana:


----------



## kaxno

Cudzinec said:


> ked sa nic neobnovuje, tak nadavame...ked sa super obnovuje, takze opat nadavame, ze? Mne sa to proste paci, je to super a urcite to prilaka vela lyziarov-turistov. Vysoke Tatry mozu iba zavidiet, alebo zacat na sebe makat, priucit sa a zacat investovat do sportovej infrastruktury.


Pozor, aby sme sa chapali, mne nevadi ze sa tam stavia, bol to len taky povzdych, kedze patrim k tym, co by boli radsej keby sa Tatry nestanu druhymi Alpami a strediskom lyziarov, ale zameraju sa na inu cast klientely, ktorej na lyzovani az tak nezalezi. Predsa len, kto chce lyzovat ma Alpy a na takej urovni Tatry nikdy nebudu, kedze ich deli 1000 metrov nadmorskej vysky. 

Co sa tyka Jasnej a Vysokych Tatier, mozes apelovat na vlastnika, kedze je to ta ista financna skupina


----------



## Amrafel

A ja som práveže rád, že sa investuje hlavne do Jasnej a vo Vysokých Tatrách len v menšej miere. TMR si ani nijak netají tým, že z Jasnej chce mať obrovské lyžiarske stredisko, kým v Tatrách chce rozvíjať skôr služby ako lyžiarsku infraštruktúru (hoci aj tú, ale nie v takej masívnej viere).


----------



## wuane

^^Tiez som toho nazoru,aby sa ski infrastruktura budovala hlavne v nizkych tatrach kde su na to asi aj lepsie podmienky vo vysokych nech je to hlavne o turistike pocitu z prirody.


----------



## seem

Ešte tu máme nejaké novšie vizualizácie - 

Takto bude vyzerať *prvá etapa* na vrcholovej stanici na Chopku a na údolnej južnej - pri Kosodrevine 



















*druhá etapa*



















*Tretia etapa* aj s lanovkou Srdiečko - Kosodrevina


----------



## ejo

* Na Skalke beží výstavba novej polyfunkcie *

http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/na-skalke-bezi-vystavba-novej-polyfunkcie.html


----------



## caicoo

Kategorizacia lyziarskych stredisk SR








treba dodat, ze na Slovensku je minimalne este raz tolko stredisk a nie vsetky vyplnili zaslane dotazniky


----------



## caicoo

*Cestu na Chopok po výstavbe zatvoria, aby ju ľudia nezneužívali*


> Investor pri výstavbe lanovky na prepojenie severných a južných svahov Chopka vybudoval na jeho vrchol cestu. Ekoaktivisti aj nezávislý poslanec majú obavy, že by ju mohli návštevníci strediska zneužívať.


Čítajte viac: http://liptov.sme.sk/c/6509202/cest...-aby-ju-ludia-nezneuzivali.html#ixzz25mHmHRiL


----------



## caicoo

tak uz nam visi na lanach 








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151146203937904.464296.53140312903&type=1


----------



## DalliKK

no pekne vyzera ten Funitel


----------



## caicoo

*Prepojenie Chopku sa stáva realitou*
http://lanovky.sk/?page=rep&id=784


----------



## caicoo




----------



## claxxon

tento skvost funguje uz cez 70 rokov..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOwZUfuF_nw


----------



## marish

^^ bol som tento vikend na strbskom a planoval som sa konecne vyviest aj touto lanovkou, ale akurat robia reviziu.


----------



## caicoo

Funitel - zatazovacie testy


----------



## claxxon

^^

krasota!

nevies ako vypada juh momentalne? stihnu to do zimy?


----------



## Tomaskos35

^^ *Musia*
Fotky:
http://www.jasna.sk/stredisko/fotogaleria/eventy/leto-2012/vystavba-novej-lanovky-na-chopok-15-mgd-chopok-juh/sk/zima/#


----------



## rohald

http://zive-kamery.sk/stream9

...ak niekoho zaujima vystavba _*15-MGD*_ na chopok


----------



## eMKejx

dnes ked som sa bol s priatelkou prejst na poliach za sidliskom Sasova brutalne sa nieco v diali ligotalo (pri zapade Slnka nieco okolo 17tej), 4-5 pasikov a na vrchu pohoria tiez nieco, potom mi doslo Chopok - Juh... skoda ze nemam dalekohlad.


----------



## rohald

niekde tu: http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=rep&id=796 som sa docital ze z tej cesty na chopok chcu spravit modru zjazdovku


----------



## caicoo

*Nové lanovky a morská voda v Tatrách*
http://relax.etrend.sk/relax-cestovanie/nove-lanovky-a-morska-voda-v-tatrach.html
+
novinky vo VT od TMR


> *Dvojsedačka „v sedle“ bude kožená*Stredisko Vysoké Tatry – Tatranská Lomnica modernizuje aj v zimnej sezóne 2012/2013. Túto zimu sa návštevníci môžu tešiť na viaceré novinky. Lyžiari v Lomnickom sedle, ktorí boli doteraz zvyknutí na starú dvojsedačkovú lanovku budú od tejto sezóny jazdiť do „sedla“ komfortnejšie na vynovenej čierno-striebornej sedačkovej lanovke s koženým čalúnením. Výstavbu úplne novej sedačkovej lanovky plánuje spoločnosť TMR v najbližších rokoch po dokončení stavieb lanoviek v dolnej časti Tatranskej Lomnice


http://www.vt.sk/aktuality/stredisko-vysoke-tatry-tatranska-lomnica-vylepsujeme-aj-v-zime/sk/zima/


----------



## Name user 1

*VYSOKE & NIZKE TATRY
*










*VYSOKE TATRY
*


----------



## eMKejx

to je real? kks brutalne, su to nejake specialne letecke snimky, alebo druzicove zabery a len vybranych miest ci mi je vidiet do izby?


----------



## seem

Krása 










Nová mapa-


----------



## seem

Funitelom na vrchol Chopka -


----------



## seem

*Sever a juh Chopku sa opäť spojili..*





































http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=347


----------



## seem

*južná strana..*





































kosodrevina, údolná stanica -










*z lanovky.sk* - http://www.lanovky.sk/?page=foto&fupd=347


----------



## aquila

Amrafel said:


> Tatry sú o "máličko" zachovanejšia príroda ako Alpy alebo Pyreneje...


ako ironia dobre  pri porovnani plochy tatier a alp je to nebe a dudy .. 

a detto tie prechody, tie su historicke .. teraz stavaju tunely pod alpami a sibuju tam hlavne vlaky


----------



## Strummer

Ved to, niektore tie cesty pochadzaju snad este z cias Rimskej rise...


----------



## fresco

http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2013/cislo-50/podnikam-tam-kde-je-zabava.html
"Zaujímavý klient z hľadiska biznisu je dnes rodina s dvomi deťmi, ktorá príde na dovolenku. K takému by sme sa mali správať najslušnejšie a urobiť všetko preto, aby prišiel znova. Ubytujú sa na týždeň, dve malé deti, to je kopec problémov, potrebujú lyžiarsku školu, zídu dve jazdy a končia. To znamená *NESMRDIA* mi na zjazdovke, sedia v bufete. Sú omnoho lepší ako lyžiari, ktorí o pol ôsmej stoja pred lanovkou s lyžami a o štvrtej povedia, dal som 26 jázd, jedna ma vyšla na štyri koruny. Takých radi nemáme." 
tymto verejne vyzyvam vsetkych forumerov na ssc aby sa laskavo neopovazovali smrdiet panovi rattajovi a j&t v ich lyziarskych strediskach ...


----------



## zaq-

Cital som ten clanok a chcel som pod nim napisat reakciu.
Neda sa mi vsak uz zaregistrovat sa - neviem, ci ide o nejaku technicku chybu, alebo redaktori Trendu maju mojich nazorov uz plne zuby a zablokovali ma. 

Napisem to aspon tu:
fenomenalna ukazka tej najprimitivnejsej ludskej demencie, arogancie, stupidity a pychy.
A najvacsi dovod toho, preco J&T nikdy nedokaze poskytovanim sluzieb zarobit peniaze, dokonca ani tie, ktore do toho vrazili.
Ostava im preto to sproste primitivne veklslovanie a korupcia.


Tomu rozhovoru by sa mala spravit co najvacsia reklama - nech to vsetci vidia a nech na strediska J&T sa vyseru uplne.
Kto chce kam, pomozme mu tam.


----------



## zaq-

Dal som ten clanok aspon na Vybrali.sme.sk

:cheers:

Doplnim este link:
http://vybrali.sme.sk/novinky/

Komu sa chce, moze podporit hlasovanim.


----------



## Strummer

Trendu momentalne nejak nefunguje prihlasovanie... inac po tej vymene redakcie sa uz Trend uplne prestal hrat na standardne medium a uz je z neho len propagandisticka truba nasej oligarchie, ocividne.


----------



## didinko

fresco said:


> http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2013/cislo-50/podnikam-tam-kde-je-zabava.html
> "Zaujímavý klient z hľadiska biznisu je dnes rodina s dvomi deťmi, ktorá príde na dovolenku. K takému by sme sa mali správať najslušnejšie a urobiť všetko preto, aby prišiel znova. Ubytujú sa na týždeň, dve malé deti, to je kopec problémov, potrebujú lyžiarsku školu, zídu dve jazdy a končia. To znamená *NESMRDIA* mi na zjazdovke, sedia v bufete. Sú omnoho lepší ako lyžiari, ktorí o pol ôsmej stoja pred lanovkou s lyžami a o štvrtej povedia, dal som 26 jázd, jedna ma vyšla na štyri koruny. Takých radi nemáme."
> tymto verejne vyzyvam vsetkych forumerov na ssc aby sa laskavo neopovazovali smrdiet panovi rattajovi a j&t v ich lyziarskych strediskach ...


Som takmer vyvrátil dnešný obed, a pritom bol taký dobrý. Sa normálne čudujem všetkým masochistom, ktorí si na svoj lyžiarsky pobyt zvolia niektoré zo stredísk Jebka&Trtka.


----------



## wuane

*Na kazdu svinu sa voda vari*

Toto by chcelo prenajat nejaky poriadny billboard na ociach vsetkych zakaznikov Spindlerovho mlyna a tuto perlu tam vyvesit,nech vsetci vidia co si pan majitel mysli o svojich zakaznikoch.


----------



## Anuris

fresco said:


> http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2013/cislo-50/podnikam-tam-kde-je-zabava.html
> "Zaujímavý klient z hľadiska biznisu je dnes rodina s dvomi deťmi, ktorá príde na dovolenku. K takému by sme sa mali správať najslušnejšie a urobiť všetko preto, aby prišiel znova. Ubytujú sa na týždeň, dve malé deti, to je kopec problémov, potrebujú lyžiarsku školu, zídu dve jazdy a končia. To znamená *NESMRDIA* mi na zjazdovke, sedia v bufete. Sú omnoho lepší ako lyžiari, ktorí o pol ôsmej stoja pred lanovkou s lyžami a o štvrtej povedia, dal som 26 jázd, jedna ma vyšla na štyri koruny. Takých radi nemáme."


*[Irony On]*No co, ved v podstate len vyslal kriticky apel smerom ku vsetkym nositelom vychodoeuropskej drzgrosovskej mentality, ktori su tak zafixovani na peniaze, ze ich odmietaju minat a ak ich uz minaju, tak len na tie najzakladnejsie veci ako je kupa celodennej permanentky. S takymto postkomunistickym pristupom, pri ktorom odmietame nechat ostatnych (bufetarov, casnikov, kucharov, instruktorov, animatorov, servismanov, predavacov suvenirov atd.) zarobit, sa vyspelou, civilizovanou a ekonomicky prosperujucou krajinou nikdy nestaneme. Naproti tomu, dobri zakaznici, ktori vela utracaju, si zasluzia tu najlepsiu opateru, vdaka ktorej sa budu aj v buducnosti radi vracat.*[/Irony Off]*

Ale nic v zlom, Zaq, len ta trochu podpichujem.  Inak s tebou v negativnom nazore na predmetneho pana a jeho "podnikatelsku" filozofiu samozrejme suhlasim - dokonca som ti aj dal like. 

A neda m nevypichnut tieto dve sprievodne fotky k rozhovoru na Trende, ktore tohto "uberbiznismana" a jeho hodnotovy svet az groteskne presne vystihuju:


----------



## Strummer

Hm, a prihlasit na Trend sa mi furt neda, aj ked som si zmenil heslo... asi nas preventivne viacerych zabanovali alebo co :banned:


----------



## zaq-

Vitaj v klube. :cheers:

Uz sa to neda kompletne ani mne.
Skusal som to tak pod clankami, ako aj pod blogmi a nic. 

Demokracia po slovensky. 

Uz chapem, preco mi bolo odmietnutych aj tych predchadzajucich 7 blogov.
Tie reci o ich politickom zamerani boli viac ako trapne.

Hlavne ze na diskusie Trendu maju stale pristup ludia ako @xantipa, @motylx, alebo ten @Martin Belobrad, ktory tam ma dokonca aj blog.

Ked sme pri tych blogoch - ich uroven najlepsie vystihuje nielen ten Martin Belohrad, Roman Kanala, ktory mi venoval dokonca tu famoznu stranku mamlas.com, ale aj Igor Rattaj a poniektori dalsi blogeri.

Dobre to inac napisal diskuter @Agat4 v tejto diskusii:

http://blog.etrend.sk/juraj-draxler/martin-chren-radi-johnovi-cridlandovi/diskusia.html


Vyberam:



> Súhlasím s názorom Ondrejkoviča a podobné stanovisko som vyjadril v diskusii k predchádzajúcemu Draxlerovmu blogu. Každý má právo vyjadriť svoj názor, s ktorým nemusím súhlasiť, ak mám na to argumenty (veď na to je diskusia), ale nič ma neoprávňuje k tomu, aby som kohokoľvek urážal (ledaže by som svoj názor považoval za jediný správny, ale to už je diagnóza).
> Mám pocit, že diskusiu v Trende chce obsadiť niekoľko osôb a ostatných odradiť svojimi urážkami a vulgarizmami, nie originalitou myšlienok a stanovísk. Je pre mňa neuveriteľné, že xantipa chce svoju nevychovanosť ospravedlňovať predchádzajúcim režimom, od vlády ktorého uplynulo 23 rokov. Koľko času potrebuje na svoje skultúrnenie - jedna generácia nestačí? A čo s tou xenofóbiou a rasizmom v jej príspevkoch (priblblí Arabi, iným ľudským rasám dala príroda blbosť a podobné nehoráznosti). Má zmysel debatovať s takou osobou? Poznáte to staré príslovie - zamiešaš sa medzi otruby a zožerú ťa svine.
> V minulom roku vydala Academia, nakladateľstvo Českej akadémie vied, preklad knihy Reinharda Marxa "Kapitál. Plaidoiyer pro člověka." Autor si preštudoval Kapitál od svojho menovca Karola a polemizuje s ním, ale s úctou k jeho názorom, aj keď s mnohými nesúhlasí. Prečítajte si túto knihu aby ste vedeli, že aj nesúhlas sa dá vyjadriť na vysokej odbornej a kultúrnej úrovni.



Ironiou je, ze takto si Trend vykopal svoj vlastny hrob.
Oslovili ma viaceri ludia, ktori si vsimli moje prispevky na Trende a kazdy jeden mi napisal to iste - ze na Trende sleduje uz iba blogy a najma diskusie pod nimi.

Vyzera to tak, ze od dnes tam budu diskutovat uz len ti vyssie spominany ucastnici a tym padom sa diskusie budu tocit vylucne na zaklade ideologie, napadania ,,socialistickej'' EU, etatizmu a podobnych mentalnych nazorov.

Blahozelam, Trend. :applause:

A zevraj _ekonomicke_ periodikum. 

Sfanatizovana ideologia a mentalna demencia dostali dnes na Slovensku dalsiu zelenu.


----------



## zaq-

Tak pockaj, mozno nakoniec pojde predsa o omyl.

Skusal som sa zaregistrovat cez telefon a tam mi to ide.

Alebo mi ten este nestihli zablokovat? :dunno:


----------



## zaq-

Zaujimave.
Uz ide aj mne.

Koniec konspiracnych teorii, Strummer a mozme tam dalej trollovat. :banana:

Trendu sa samozrejme ospravedlnujem. :bow:


----------



## Strummer

Uz to ide... hmm, divne


----------



## zaq-

Ten clanok je inac uz c.1 na vybrali.sme.sk a to priamo na hlavnej strane.

:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

fresco said:


> http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/rok-2013/cislo-50/podnikam-tam-kde-je-zabava.html
> "Zaujímavý klient z hľadiska biznisu je dnes rodina s dvomi deťmi, ktorá príde na dovolenku. K takému by sme sa mali správať najslušnejšie a urobiť všetko preto, aby prišiel znova. Ubytujú sa na týždeň, dve malé deti, to je kopec problémov, potrebujú lyžiarsku školu, zídu dve jazdy a končia. To znamená *NESMRDIA* mi na zjazdovke, sedia v bufete. Sú omnoho lepší ako lyžiari, ktorí o pol ôsmej stoja pred lanovkou s lyžami a o štvrtej povedia, dal som 26 jázd, jedna ma vyšla na štyri koruny. Takých radi nemáme."
> tymto verejne vyzyvam vsetkych forumerov na ssc aby sa laskavo neopovazovali smrdiet panovi rattajovi a j&t v ich lyziarskych strediskach ...


Nikdy som si nerobil o Jebkovi a Trtkovi žiadne pozitívne ilúzie, ale oni sú ešte nekompetentnejší a tupší, než som si myslel. Keby neboli prisatí ako pijavice na verejné financie, tak by boli už dávno pod mostom.


----------



## wuane

^^ skoda ze peniaze sa u nas rovnaju moci. Stacilo by keby sa vsetci slusni podnikatelia,hotelieri,majitelia restauracii atd. dali dokopy a jasne by sa distancovali od tychto prasci. Urobit poriadnu antikampan,ved ich ludia uz maju plne zuby.A na tom si spravit svoju kampan a zviditelnit svoj biznis. Lenze ktovie,ci sa este taki ludia vobec na slovensku nachadzaju. Kazdy je totizto rad,ak sa na J&T aspon obcas zvezie... hno:


----------



## Strummer

Peniaze sa vsade rovnaju moci. Otazka je len, ktory system ich do akej miery v praktickom vykonavani tej moci obmedzuje.


----------



## wuane

^^ otazkou je miera. Podla mna to nie je systemom,ale mentalnym nastavenim a kulturou ludi. Vo vacsine krajin zapadnej europy su daleko bohatsi ludia a firmy nez J&T,no napriek tomu trh a celkovo krajinu takym drastickym sposobom nedeformuju,lebo ludia im to skratka tak nezeru,ako u nas.


----------



## Strummer

Podla mna vsade je to rovnake, a nie je to kulturou, ale ako som pisal, systemom. Zapadne krajiny sa lisia podla toho, kolko z povojnoveho usporiadania spolocnosti (ktore bolo vymyslene presne na to, aby obmedzilo moc kapitalu a vyrovnalo socialne nerovnosti) v nich este zostalo zachovane. Niekde viac (severske krajiny) niekde menej (UK), niekde uz takmer nic, a podla toho to aj vyzera (USA).


----------



## wuane

^^ zaujimave,ze v tom USA,kde uz necitit obmedzenie moci kapitalu, su stale lyziarske strediska , kde sa clovek neciti blbo ak nepride v najnovsej vystroji,bunde,a na parkovisku zaparkuje s 20 rocnym Chevy alebo Fordom.


----------



## Strummer

No hej, su, ale len preto ze ich je tam viac nez na Slovensku. V niektorych v USA by si sa ani nemal prilezitost citit blbo, lebo by si sa tam vobec nedostal  Keby boli Tatry 10x vacsie, uz by davno polovica z nich bola pre beznych ludi nedostupna.


----------



## wuane

^^ sak ale ide o dopyt. Ked je v USA dopyt aj po mega luxusnych rezortoch,tak prosim,bolo by hlupe to nevyuzit. Na Slovensku taky dopyt ale neexistuje. A podla toho to aj vyzera. Slovenske rezorty by podmienkami,dostupnostou a spravnym nastavenim cien mohli byt zlatou banou pre majitelov,ak by si uvedomili,ze je tu zhruba 60 milionovy trh v casti vychodneho bloku,kde sa lepsie lyzovat kvoli tomu ze nemaju hory nedokazu. Mohlo by byt u nas 90% Poliakov,Cechov,Madarov,Slovakov a velka cast Ukrajincov aj Rusov. Este by sme plakali,ze nedokazeme vsetkych obsluzit. Lenze to by sme museli Alpam vediet konkurovat aspon cenami ak to nedokazeme uplne sluzbami,a to nedokazeme,napriek tomu ze Rakusky majitel rezortu zaplati daleko viac kucharovi,vlekarovi,upratovacke,recepcnej,kazdemu... ako je to mozne?


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> *Podla mna vsade je to rovnake*, a nie je to kulturou, ale ako som pisal, systemom. Zapadne krajiny sa lisia podla toho, kolko z povojnoveho usporiadania spolocnosti (ktore bolo vymyslene presne na to, aby obmedzilo moc kapitalu a vyrovnalo socialne nerovnosti) v nich este zostalo zachovane. Niekde viac (severske krajiny) niekde menej (UK), niekde uz takmer nic, a podla toho to aj vyzera (USA).


Strummer, neviem, ci si to neuvedomujes, alebo to stale nechapes, pripadne to skutocne tvrdohlavo ignorujes, ale tento svet a ludia v nom NIE SU rovnaki.

Keby boli, vsetky krajiny by boli na zhruba rovnakej urovni.
Skutocne si myslis, ze su Rusi rovnaki ako Francuzi?
Slovaci rovnaki ako Anglicania?
Greci rovnaki ako Nemci?


Naozaj si myslis, ze priemerny Nemec sa sprava tak, ako to tu predvadzas ty?
Ze si pcha hlavu do piesku pred problemami a pred svojimi chybami a ze radsej hlada nejakeho vinnika, na ktoreho moze ukazat prstom?


Strummer, je to presne tento tvoj postoj/attitude, ktory je najmarkanejsim rozdielom medzi tebou a civilizovanymi ludmi,
ked je to presne tento tvoj postoj, ktory priviedol Slovensko du sucastnej situacie a znemoznuje mu jej napravu.

Pretoze tento tvoj postoj sposobuje to, ze clovek ako ty, sa radsej nechava ukolisat v tej jeho lenivej letargickej situacii, vyhovara sa na ostatnych, hlada vinnika, len aby nemusel sa pozriet do zrkadla, priznat si svoje chyby a zaroven zdvihnut svoj zadok a snazit sa ich napravit a zmenit sameho seba.


Pretoze keby s toto dokazal a keby toto dokazalo aspon urcite percento ludi na SLovensku, v tom pripade by Slovensko konecne mohlo nastupit na cestu dobiehania Zapadu.

Lebo technicky, Strummer, ti absolutne nic nebrani v tom, aby si ty skutocne bol rovnaky ako Nemci,
okrem tvojho zufaleho nestastneho postoja, ktory ti bol vstepovany od mala a ktory ta naucila ta slovenska spolocnost.


Mozes to teda zmenit, Strummer.
Ak ti to pripada prilis tazke, nemozene a nedosiahnutelne, rozdel si to na jednodnotlive male kroky, ktore zacnes pomaly postupne jeden za druhym prekonavat.
A pre zaciatok by uplne stacilo to, aby si najma prestal hadzat polena pod nohy ludom, ktori sa rohodli vydat sa tou cestou.
Aby si ich prestal stahovat na tu tvoju uroven a aby si namiesto toho sa naucil tychto ludi podporovat a tlacit ich este viac dopredu.


Wuane je jeden z tychto ludi.
Neviem, ci ty zamerne odmietas byt ako on, ale skus si uvedomit, ze je to prave Wuane a ludia ako su on, ktori aj tebe mozu zmenit v buducnosti zivot k lepsiemu.

Mysli na to, zakazdym, ak sa mu v buducnosti budes snazit znova oponovat.



Btw, pred tym, ako sa znova budes vyjadrovat o Zapade, mozno by si sa mal o nom skusit nieco viac dozvediet.
Najidelanejsie by bolo na vlastnej kozi a s vlastnymi priamymi skusenostami.


----------



## zaq-

Redakcia Sme sice ponechala ten clanok na prvej strane vo vyber.sme.sk, avsak zmenila ten jeho nadpis, ktory som tam napisal ja:
,,Slovaci, nesmrdme J&T v ich strediskach'' na ten povodny nadpis z Trendu ,,Podnikám tam, kde je zábava''
a zaroven zmenila text k tomu clanku z toho mojho ,,Takto to vyzera, ked sa turistiky chytia vekslaci a bolsevicke rozmaznene deticky'', 
na ,,Člen partie spod loga J&T, ktorý rieši turizmus a Tatry. Takto sa prezentuje podnikateľ Igor Rattaj už dlhšie. Zaujímajú sa o neho už aj v Česku, lebo ovládol tamojšie „rodinné striebro“ – lyžiarske stredisko Špindlerův Mlýn. A zdá sa, že o ňom bude počuť aj v česko-slovenskom obchode s ropou a zrejme aj maloobchodnom predaji palív.''



Mozem sa mylit, ale ten moj nazov a deskripcia clanku mi pride vystiznejsia.


----------



## Strummer

No hej, ja neverim v nadradenost jednej rasy/naroda/etnika nad inymi, na rozdiel od teba.

Ako som napisal, rozdiel je v tom, kolko si zachovali z povojnoveho socialno-demokratickeho systemu, ktory bol vsade zavedeny plusminus rovnako. A to zase zavisi od ich historickej skusenosti, ale to nie je "povaha naroda". Jednoducho Nemci si prezili peklo, tak sa z toho poucili a vyvodili dosledky, ktore odovzdali aj dalsim generaciam, ale tieto skusenosti sa postupne vytracaju. Ale kedze vojna zasiahla uplne vsetkych, tak je tam ten povojnovy pristup zakoreneny hlbsie. V USA povojnovu spolocnost vybudovali ludia ako prezident Eisenhower, ktori zazili druhu svetovu vojnu na vlastnej kozi, ale to bola len mala skupina ludi, a beznej populacie s vojna prakticky nedotkla, preto tam tieto historicke skusenosti chybaju, a preto sa americania povojnoveho systemu vzdali v 80tych rokoch ovela lahsie. A UK je niekde medzi Nemeckom a USA.


----------



## zaq-

Strummer said:


> No hej, ja neverim v nadradenost jednej rasy/naroda/etnika nad inymi, na rozdiel od teba.


To nie je nadradenost, ale civilizovany stav.

Rusi su jeden z najinteligentnejsich narodov sveta a podla mna su nadpriemerne inteligentni aj Slovaci.

Co z toho, ked sa tak Rusi, ako aj Slovaci, spravame ako primitivne prasata?

V inom threade som prepostol clanok, v ktorom mlady Slovak zdesene pisal, ze britska socialka ta zavrie dokonca aj za to, ze nechas svoje vlastne dieta lozit po strome.

Medzitym Rusko, suverenne najbohatsia krajina na tejto Zemeguli, necha 1-4 miliony svojich deti stat sa bezdomovcami a zit v kanaloch.






Toto Strummer, nema nic spolocne s rasovou nadradenostou.
Aj ked vlastne, su to prave Rusi, ktori sa citia byt tym najlepsim a najvyvolenejsim narodom na tomto svete.
Zaroven je to Rusko, v ktorom vladne najtvrdsi rasizmus, ktory je dokonca splocensky nielen tolerovany, ale aj uznavany ako to spravne riesenie a ideologia.
Skritizujes Rusa, urazi sa, dostane psychopaticky zachvat a rozbije ti hubu.
Skritizujes Anglicana, slusne sa ti podakuje a da ti za pravdu.

Ktory narod sa potom citi rasovo nadradeny?

A ku ktoremu narodu maju blizsie Slovaci?


Nie nadarmo bolo Rusko a stale je nazyvane privlastkom ,,evil empire''.

Podla mojho nazoru je to prave ta tupa ruska/slovenska nekonecna pycha a EGO, ktore Rusom/Slovakom nedovoluje vidiet ich skutocny stav a stat sa civilizovanym.

Tak Rusi, ako aj SLovaci, potrebujeme porazit to svoje namyslene EGO.
Bud tak, ze velmi tvrdo padneme na hubu a tuto si rozbijeme,
alebo tak, ze sa dokazeme sami spamatat.








Strummer said:


> *Ako som napisal, rozdiel je v tom, kolko si zachovali z povojnoveho socialno-demokratickeho systemu, ktory bol vsade zavedeny plusminus rovnako.* A to zase zavisi od ich historickej skusenosti, ale to nie je "povaha naroda". Jednoducho Nemci si prezili peklo, tak sa z toho poucili a vyvodili dosledky, ktore odovzdali aj dalsim generaciam, ale tieto skusenosti sa postupne vytracaju. Ale kedze vojna zasiahla uplne vsetkych, tak je tam ten povojnovy pristup zakoreneny hlbsie. V USA povojnovu spolocnost vybudovali ludia ako prezident Eisenhower, ktori zazili druhu svetovu vojnu na vlastnej kozi, ale to bola len mala skupina ludi, a beznej populacie s vojna prakticky nedotkla, preto tam tieto historicke skusenosti chybaju, a preto sa americania povojnoveho systemu vzdali v 80tych rokoch ovela lahsie. A UK je niekde medzi Nemeckom a USA.


Irsko, UK, Nemecko, Francuzsko, USA, Taliansko, Svedsko, Finsko, Spanielsko - co krajina, to absolutne odlisny predvojnovy system, uroven a podmienky.

Vysledok je vsak ten, ze dnes maju vsetky tieto krajiny rovnaky system, ktory sa z nasho hladiska odlisuje iba v detailoch.

Slovensko, ak chce byt ako oni, musi ten system jednoducho prijat.


----------



## zaq-

Inac, Strummer, da sa ti prihlasit na Trend?

Pretoze mne znova nie a tentokrat uz ani z mobilu.

Doteraz som si nebol isty, ci je to technicka chyba, ale teraz zacinam byt tak nejak presvedceny, ze ide o ban.

Nie ze by som si neuvedomoval uroven mojich prispevkov, ale zaujimalo by ma, ci Trend dokaze pochopit, ze tie moje prispevky doteraz neboli ani tak pricinou, ako skor nasledkom urovne tych prispevkov a najma tych diskutujucich, na ktore/ych som reagoval.

A najma, ich vernym obrazom.

Na druhej strane, Trendu som za tento krok celkom vdacny. :cheers:


----------



## didinko

zaq- said:


> Inac, Strummer, da sa ti prihlasit na Trend?
> 
> Pretoze mne znova nie a tentokrat uz ani z mobilu.
> 
> Doteraz som si nebol isty, ci je to technicka chyba, ale teraz zacinam byt tak nejak presvedceny, ze ide o ban.
> 
> Nie ze by som si neuvedomoval uroven mojich prispevkov, ale zaujimalo by ma, ci Trend dokaze pochopit, ze tie moje prispevky doteraz neboli ani tak pricinou, ako skor nasledkom urovne tych prispevkov a najma tych diskutujucich, na ktore/ych som reagoval.
> 
> A najma, ich vernym obrazom.
> 
> Na druhej strane, Trendu som za tento krok celkom vdacny. :cheers:


Nejde to ani mne. Ak mi dali BAN, tak to bude po Pravde a Sme ďalší denník, na ktorý už nekliknem, čo asi aj bude pre mňa lepšie.


----------



## Strummer

Neda sa zase... mozno maju len technicke problemy, mam taky pocit ze cely Trend melie z posledneho.


----------



## zaq-

Ak nejde viacerym, v tom pripade to zrejme nebudu konspiracie, ale pojde mozno o nejake technicke zmeny:
- koniec anonymnych diskuterov
- nove prihlasovanie sa
atd...

ktovie.
Asi bude lepsie pockat a potom uvidime.


----------



## zaq-

Inac, nechcem hovorit, ale ked clovek vidi to, co sa deje v nasich mediach a taktiez tie nazory a uroven na diskusiach, tak nejak je skutocne vdacny tomuto foru.

Nehladiac na to, ake veci sa tu preberaju a ako progresivne sa tu clovek dokaze naucit rozmyslat.

:cheers:


----------



## Strummer

Uz to zase ide, asi si z nas niekto robi srandu...


----------



## zaq-

Uz to ide aj mne.
Aspon som v tom poslednom blogu mohol napisat redakcii Trendu svoj nazor.


----------



## Ayran

nemozete tie svoje Teorie velkeho tresku sustredovať v jednom threade ? zahlucjete zbytočnostami, ktoré absolutne nikoho nezaujimaju thready... ak by Quert mohol tak premazat k podstatnym info


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> ^^ zaujimave,ze v tom USA,kde uz necitit obmedzenie moci kapitalu, su stale lyziarske strediska , kde sa clovek neciti blbo ak nepride v najnovsej vystroji,bunde,a na parkovisku zaparkuje s 20 rocnym Chevy alebo Fordom.


Ak sa niekto citi v slovenskych lyziarskych strediskach blbo kvoli tomu, ze nema najnovsiu vystroj alebo model lyzi, tak problem podla mna spociva v jeho hlave (prilisnom zamerani na materialne hodnoty). A to plati aj pre tie najpseudoluxsnejsie rezorty, aj ked myslim, ze sa tu najde aj dost tych uplne obycajnych mimo portfolia J&T… Ina vec je, ak sa v nich citi blbo kvoli zlej urovni sluzieb a neuctivemu pristupu zo strany personalu, ktory ich poskytuje.


----------



## wuane

^^ podla mna vies dobre ako som to myslel,ale ak mas potrebu relativizovat problem tak prosim.


----------



## Anuris

Praveze neviem. Ja som to pochopil tak, ze nemajetnym ludom (alebo aj tym, ktori tak mozu posobit) davaju na Slovensku ostatni pocitit, ze su socky...


----------



## wuane

^^ sak ale skus precitat vsetky moje posty na tuto temu,zas az tak vela ich nebolo a nevytrhavaj z kontextu jednu myslienku. Cely cas sa tu bavime o tom ze slovenski majitelia niektorych stredisk by boli radi,keby im tam chodila len najsmotanovejsia smotana spolocnosti,a tomu su prisposobene castokrat aj ceny.A ze sa zabuda na beznych lyziarov,ktorych je 95%.Kedy si za priemerne sluzby musia platit ceny ako v Alpach. Moj post o USA nebol o tom ci je v poriadku ak sa niekto citi blbo lebo je menej majetny a nemoze si dovolit luxus,ale o tom ze obycajny clovek take veci ani riesit nemusi. Kdezto u nas sa zimne sporty pomali ale isto stavaju zalezitostou len tej bohatsej casti obyvatelstva.Pretoze ak je dajme tomu standardom letna dovolenka aspon pri nejakom jazere,ked nie pri mori(a to si tiez nemyslim ze je standard priemernej slovenskej rodiny),tak o tom ze by mohla bezna rodina s dvoma detmi zobrat kazdu zimu deti na tyzdnovu lyzovacku mozeme len snivat. A to ma vacsina Slovakov nejaku slusnu zjazdovku ,co sa prirodnych podmienok tyka, max 100km od bydliska,cize cestovne naklady prakticky ziadne nemaju.



Anuris said:


> Praveze neviem. Ja som to pochopil tak, ze nemajetnym ludom (alebo aj tym, ktori tak mozu posobit) davaju na Slovensku ostatni pocitit, ze su socky...


... ale inac ano,ked sa tak nad tym zamyslim. Davaju im pocitit ze su socky,lebo ked niekde prides a vidis tam parkovanie za 10 euro,caj za 5,toalety za 3, ski pas za 30 a jeden den s detmi a zenou ta vyjde na 150 euro,tak sa citis ako socka,lebo je to pre bezneho cloveka jednoducho vela,a mas pocit ze asi vsetci ostatni na tom musia byt o dost lepsie.


----------



## Anuris

Ok, vdaka za upresnenie. 

Chudoba je inak aj v USA (a rastie):



> In November 2012 the U.S. Census Bureau said more than 16% of the population lived in poverty in the United States, including almost 20% of American children, up from 14.3% (approximately 43.6 million) in 2009 and to its highest level since 1993. In 2008, 13.2% (39.8 million) Americans lived in poverty. California has a poverty rate of 23.5%, the highest of any state in the country.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poverty_in_the_United_States

Rovnako ako extremne prijmove (resp. aj majetkove) rozdiely, ktore su v USA najvyssie spomedzi rozvinutych krajin, zatial co na Slovensku su snad najnizsie v EU...

Podrobnejsia statistika na Wikipedii:

List of countries by income equality
List of countries by distribution of wealth


----------



## zaq-

Ta tabulka je zavadzajuca a preto nezmyselna.

Vezmi si len taku neexistencie dane z prijmu pre podnikatelov na Slovensku.

Pokial v USA podnikatelia musia zverejnovat a priznavat ich prijmy, ktore si vyplacaju z ich firiem, na Slovensku to robit nemusia.
Taktiez progresivna dan na Zapade ti sposobuje to, ze vacsina malych a strednych podnikatelov ma rovnake, alebo priblizne mzdy, ako ich zamestnanci.
Podla tej tabulky vsak, zamestnanci na Slovensku maju vyssie prijmy ako podnikatelia, pretoze prijmy podnikatelov nikto nepozna a ta tabulka je spracovana na zaklade faktu, ze slovenski podnikatelia nemaju ziadne prijmy(alebo robia co najnizsie danove priznania, aby nemuseli platit nejake vysoke dane).

Posledna vec je ta, ze USA maju mnozstvo obrovskych globalnych firiem, kde ich majitelia a sefovia, pripdne clenovia predstavenstiev a managementu maju mnononasobne vyssie oficialne prijmy, ako radovi zamestnanci.
Na Slovensku ani tieto firmy neexituju.


Davam inac za pravdu Wuanemu a presne chapem, co sa snazi povedat.


----------



## zaq-

V com je v USA priepastny rozdiel v prijmoch to je ten, medzi tymi, co pracuju a tymi, co nepracuju.
Ked znova, tento na Slovensku az taky rozdielny nie je.

Wuane vsak poukazuje na tu nasu klasicku slovensku vlastnost - sranie sa do inych, porovnavanie sa medzi sebou navzajom a az chorobne chvalenie a predvadzanie sa.

V USA mozes prist na svah, ako to on hovori, aj na 20-rocnom aute a s 20-rocnou vystrojou a nikto si ta nebude ani vsimat, pripadne sa budu na teba usmievat a brat ta uplne rovnako, ako ked na tom istom svahu bude clovek s najnovsim Mercedesom a najnovsim pristrojom.
Na Slovensku by sa kazdy na teba pozeral s opovrhovanim a kazdy by sa pred tebou patricne povysoval.
Aj ked ty by si mohol byt teoreticky ovela bohatsi, ako vsetci dookola, ktorych to na pozicku vzate dovezene auto z Nemecka a za posledne peniaze zaplatena vystroj by boli tym jedinym co by mali.
Ked vo vrecku by realne mali len zopar centov.


----------



## zaq-

A naposledy, co mi este uniklo a na co Wuane ukazoval je znova to, ze na SLovensku je cele podnikanie zalozene na predavani a poskytovani ,,co najdrahsieho'', pre tych ,,co najbohatsich'', len aby som ja, ako podnikatel, co najviac zarobil a co najviac sa mohol pochvalit.

Americka mentalita je znova ta opacna - poskytnut/predat co najlacnejsie a najdostupnejsie, aby si to mohlo kupit co najviac ludi a predat toho co najviac.
Aj ked, samozrejme, aj tam sa najdu luxusne rezorty a veci len pre tych najbohatsich.
V pomere ku vsetkych sluzbam a tovarom, je ich tam vsak podstatne podstatne menej ako na Slovensku, kde co najdrahsie a najluxusnejsie chce predavat vacsina.


----------



## wuane

^^ uprimne,primarne som na to upozornit nechcel,ale nezvolil som toto prirovnanie nahodou. Tento fenomen existuje. Poznam niekolko mladych ludi,co chodia lyzovat zasadne v co najdrahsom vystroji a v co najdrahsom obleceni. Pritom v zivote este nepracovali a ani by som nepovedal ze su nejak velmi bohati. Len sa proste potrebuju predvadzat a hrat na nieco co realne nemaju. 
To iste ked si ides zahrat hokej na lad. Najvacsie polena maju karbonove hokejky,super korcule,rukavice,pomali polku vystroja...

skratka klasicky komplex : nevadi ze byvam do 40 u mamy ,hlavne ze mam pod oknami zaparkovany 12 rocny bavorak na splatky...


----------



## zaq-

:yes:

Uz som tu opisoval pripad, ako ma do Irska prisli pozriet 4 kamarati a na letisku sa mi smiali, ako som dopadol, ked som ich nasackoval do dodavky.
S vinmkou jedeneho, ktory bol v tomto normalny, ti dalsi mali totiz Audi Q7 s vygravirovanymi menami na motoroch.
Po prvej noci, ked preyebali vsetky peniaze, co mali a ostali mi kompletne na krku, ja som za nich potom musel vsetko platit a oni ma na ten pardnovy vylet stali viac, ako ich polrocna splatka na Audi Q7.

Ked som ich bol odviezt naspat na letisko, uz sa mi nikto z nich nesmial.


----------



## wuane

^^ btw,prave v US som sa stretol s chlapikom,ktory mal uspesnu specializovanu firmu s dlhorocnou tradiciou so zakaznikmi z celych USA, niekolko nehnutelnosti v okoli San Francisca a neviem ci nie este nieco na vychodnom pobrezi.Skratka regulerny americky milionar v dolaroch.Co bolo na nom zaujimave, ze vyzeral ako uplny prototyp toho ,comu u nas hovorime stredna vrstva. Verim tomu,ze oblecenie ktore som mal na sebe ja bolo drahsie ako to jeho (pritom to moje bolo dost lacne  ). Jazdil na pickupe.


----------



## zaq-

Minuly rok som mal zakaznicku.
S jej manzelom maju malu rodinnu globalnu firmu na export urcitych cinskych sklarskych vyrobkov.

Casto cestuje po celom svete a bavili sme sa o mentalite jednotlivych krajin a narodov.
Povedala mi jedno - ze nechape, cim do chudobnejsej krajiny ide, tym vidi viac ludi oblecenych v nesmierne drahych a luxusnych veciach a zaroven tym drahsie auta.
V Cine, napr, alebo skor v Hong Kongu, vravela, ze pravidelne videla zastupy ludi pred tymi najdrahsimi butikmi a predajnami.
Pritom mi vravela ze ona si je vedoma, kolko tam ludia zarabaju, len nedokaze nijako pochopit, ako moze minat take peniaze na take hluposti a zbytocnosti.

Sama ze mala v Irsku cinsku upratovacku, ktora jej chodila denne upratovat dom a ze ta mala tak drahu kabelku, ze ona sama by si ju nikdy nedovolila kupit.
Ked to vravela, v tej chvili mi vypisovala sek na nejakych 7 000 euro, ktore mi zaplatila za niekolkodnove cistenie mramoru, opravovanie prasklin a nejake tie udrzbarske prace v kupelkach.


Mimochodom, jej manzel mi rozpraval, ake maju neskutocne problemy s cinskou kvalitou a ze pomaly polovica vyrobkov, ktore mu dovezu, je jednoducho nepredajnych.
Preto presla rec na dovoz, pripade vyrobu, niekde na Slovensku, alebo v Cechach.
Mal som plan so sklarnami v Poltari, pretoze pred rokmi som stretol dalsieho cloveka v Irsku, majitela firmy na vyrobu, design, dovoz, balenie irskych suvenirov a tento kupoval sklarske vyrobky prave z Poltara.
Bol velkym fanusikom SLovenska a na stene mu viseli takmer vsetky repliky Andyho Warhola.

Ked som sa vsak dozvedel ako sa do sklarni nasackoval Poor, moj plan ma okamzite presiel.
Jednoducho nemienim podporovat to primitivne vekslacke prasa. 

Toto je totiz dalsia ukazka tej nasej chorej mentality, ked pod podnikanim si predstavujeme vekslovanie a dohadzovanie jednotlivych kseftov, pri co najmenej vynalozenej namahe, najhorsie zaplatenych zamestnancoch, ked zaroven nase predstavy o zisku pochadzaju z inej galaxie.


Mam tu kamarata, Slovaka, z Bardejova, ktory pracuje v jednom obkladacskom obchode.
Ma dceru, ktora studuje v Presove a popri studiu pracuje v jednom bare.
Chcel jej pomoct, tak sa rozhodol, ze bud jej kupi, alebo prenajme nejaky bar a ona si v tomto bude moct robit sama na seba.
Vravel mi, ze ked videl tie ceny v Presove, tak takmer dostal porazku.
A ze by ho pomaly lacnejsie vyslo prenajat bar v Dubline, ako tam.

Co ho vsak najviac zarazilo, to boli ti ludia - ,,podnikatelia'', ktori tie priestory bud predavali, alebo prenajimali.
Vsetko arogantne namyslene opice, ktore sedeli v kancelariach a nic nerobili, len sa snazili predat/prenajat tie svoje priestory za abnormalne sialene ceny.
Pritom, nedokazli to uz cele mesiace/roky a tieto stale ostavali bud prazdne, alebo sa tam pravidele striedali rozny podnikatelia, ktori vsak pravidelne krachovali, pretoze nedokazali vyrobit ani na najom.
Ti majitelia priestorov vsak ceny odmietali spustit a vraveli, ze v tom pripade ich radsej neprenajmu.

Idioti.

Poznam v Dubline viacero ludi, ktori prenajimaju nielen bary a krcmy, ale dokonca cele priemyselne parky a budovy a v drvivej vacsine ide o normalnych ludi, jazdiacich v normalnych autach, ktori tam denne pravidelne ami osobne fyzicky pracuju a vykonavaju udrzbu, staraju sa o najomcov, ked poniektori z nich dokonca to maju iba ako vedlajsie zamestnanie/prijem a popri tom robia este nieco ine.


Vysledkom tejto mentality je potom to, ze na Slovensku ludia a podnikatelia nemaju peniaze, ale aj tak sa namyslene predvadzaju a chvalia pred ostatnymi, pretoze trpia nesmiernymi komplexami zo svojej chudoby,
ale taktiez aj ti, co na SLovensku maju peniaze, v drvivej vacsine k nim prisli rovnako ako Poor- vekslovanim, korupciou, lahko a rychlo.
kym na Zapade je system, v ktorom sa peniaze podnikatelom zarabaju nesmierne tazko a najma, oni su tam zvyknuti sami pracovat tazsie, tvrdsie a zodpovednejsie, ako ich zamestnanci a preto podnikatelia na Zapade aj tak vyzeraju, ked ich stretnes na ulici.


V podstate plati:

_,,Kto sa chvali, tomu treba dat. 
Ten kto place, tomu treba vziat.''_


----------



## kapibara

zaq- said:


> jej manzel mi rozpraval, ake maju neskutocne problemy s cinskou kvalitou a ze pomaly polovica vyrobkov, ktore mu dovezu, je jednoducho nepredajnych.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ejo




----------



## veteran

Čo nezničila víchrica, to dorazia Jebko s Trtkom. A koľko smradu z turistov tam bude...

*J&T chce lanovkou preťať Tatry v oblasti najprísnejšej ochrany*


----------



## eMKejx

bo*a riadne to tam vyhladili ako pises veteran... Ja by som sa necudoval keby pod lanovkou o 5 rokov potiahli dialnicu az do Varsavy. Kks tlak mi ide hore, musim to rozdychat.

Si zoberte ze doteraz prisli ludia (turisti) k Skalnatemu plesu zadychany a "zniceny" ale s tym pravym usmevom na tvarach, ze to zvladli! Teraz?! sa tam na*ebe 1000 dementov na lanovke s vyrazom "my sme to dali!!!" urobia 4 zabery na ajfonpatke a sup ho dolu do X5 a tahaaaaj na Blavu. Ale ma to aj istu vyhodu... turisticke chodniky v tatrach nebudu tak znicene


----------



## marish

^^ vsak tych 1000 dementov sa tam moze *ajebat aj teraz, staci ze zaparkuju v tatranskej lomnici. 

a kludne to mozu byt dementi aj s najslovenskejsej metropoly stredneho slovenska. myslim, ze o nich nie je nudza v ziadnom kute nasej krajiny. :cheers:


----------



## eMKejx

Ruka ruku myje. Od Tatier k Dunaju nebolo nikdy tak blizko.

http://www.sme.sk/c/7175392/ministrovi-zigovi-o-prirode-radi-zena-od-jt.html


----------



## eMKejx

viem ze spravy typu "jedna babka povedala" nie su zarucena pravda ale dostalo sa mi od znameho infoska ze Je*o & Tr*ko lanaria majitela Kamennej chaty pod Chopkom aby zdvihol ceny nakolko im do toho sklenika z 23. storocia nik nechce chodit, kedze tam maju ceny jak pod Michalskou branou  A cuduj sa svetu na Kamennej chate je hosti stale viac nez hentam v tej divnej moderne.

Globalizacia vlekov na SVK ma pekne se*ie, ale co ma s*rie viac je to ze si niekto mysli ze z peniazmi moze vsetko. Dufam ze postoj majitela sa nikdy nezmeni a ze to co robi pre turistov tak ako to robi bude robit nadalej i ked mu mozno do par rokov chata "zahadne vyhori". Drzim palce, dufam ze nepodlahne velkosti kufrika...


----------



## veteran

Bude menej smradu 

*Lanovku medzi Skalnatým plesom a Hrebienkom stopli*



> Tatranskí poslanci zamietli aj plány na novú zjazdovku a parkoviská v Tatranskej Lomnici.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://poprad.korzar.sme.sk/c/71815...plesom-a-hrebienkom-stopli.html#ixzz2ztNBDMKq


----------



## aquila

najlepsi je vyrok toho zapredanca a agenta jebka a trtka mokosa .. vsak najma vdaka tym 500 novych prihlaseni od jebka a trtka sa stal starostom ..

vsak to je na grc ..


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kvalitne lyziarske strediska by mali sluzit po cely rok... Idealna pre rodiny s malymi detmi je Valcianska dolina s mnozstvom atrakcii...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nad strediskom sa nachadza priehrada - zasobaren vody na zimne zasnezovanie- ktora by sa mala vyuzivat tiez na clnkovanie ...zatial tam iba uspesne zahniezdili kacice.


----------



## Schipol

Zaplavami a zosuvom znicena oblubena kabinkova lanovka Vratna - Chleb


----------



## Schipol

Dalsie foto 

















zdroj:http://www.sme.sk/c/7296195/po-burke-zavreli-vratnu-dolinu-bahno-strhlo-desiatky-aut.html


----------



## MBPA

Ludia z Bratislavy sa radi idu ukazat (pisem to ako Bratislavcan). V Rakusku ich nikto nepozna a ja poznam x ludi ktori pojdu do Jasnej len aby ukazali ze na to maju.

Sam slm lyziar a bezne chodim Rakusko, Taliansko... ak chces lyzovat a mas dobre sluzby a tak je to uplne bez debaty


----------



## eMKejx

MBPA ceny ako pise aquila za skipassy su v AT, IT nizsie, to chapem ako dovod nelogiky preco u nas je to drahsie, ubytko by sa dalo polemizovat, nie je to tak jednoznacne... ale co sa tyka stravy tak ta co som pocul je napr v IT drahsia, ale zase na inej urovni ako u nas... mas skusenost?

tie ceny u nas su zabite, ja uz roky nelyzujem, jednak som nemal na to ako mladsi €€€ a aj velky som cize ani poziciavat som nemal od koho a z pozicovni som v tom case neriesil... skoda mozno mne sa ten sport paci. Ale spat k podstate. Ja som lyzoval kedze som z BB tak kedysi pradavno Kraliky, Sachticky, Donovaly, Selce, Sielnica, neviem ci som nieco zabudol... ale v kazdom pripade Kraliky dnes celodenny listok 25€ ak som to dobre videl este ale pred sezonou na tabuli... uf na ten nic moc kopcek kde su kotvy a jedna sedacka o par metrov dlhsia... 

Donovaly kedysi a dnes su rovnake sneh je biely a studeny, svahy sa nepredlzili, lanovky su len novsie ale rovnake a ceny uz zabite.

Selce, Sachticky, Sielnica nemam ceny aktualne ale pre lokal patriotov su to slusne kopce. kto sa chce vyblaznit na strmine ide na Sachticky, kto chce plachtit svahom 15 minut ide do Sielnice a kto sa uspokoji so strediskom ktore ponuka kombinaciu dvoch spominanych pojde do Seliec.

A to som nehovoril o inych zvucnejsich strediskach nehovoriac o Jasnej ci VT, tie ceny su nenormalne, ci je to dane vyskou uverov v stredisku a naslednymi splatkami + marza, alebo tam uz len marzovat potrebuju. Podla mna je to za tie nase "pasienky" drahe.

Ved to ked 4 clenna rodina ide na lyzovacku na 1den podotykam! tak 150-200€ padne. A to boli lyzovat len raz, kto by isiel lyzovat raz za sezonu pokial ho to bavi, tak ked si dame ze by isli 3-4x, tak sa bavime o cene tyzdenneho pobytu niekde na Slovensku ci v aquaparku ci chata, penzion ba mozno hotel v letnej sezone. Pri mory by to bolo asi len Chorvatsko individualne.

co viem tak znamy bol 25.12. lyzovat na Strbskom Plese a kedze bol sviatok tak bud dali 19 alebo 29€ za lyzovanie, ale na druhy den bac 45€...


----------



## eMKejx

https://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/655...um=box-magaziny-aktuality&utm_content=clanok1

citujem z clanku:


> Ak nedôjde k rozšíreniu stredísk, nápor turistov budú podľa generálneho riaditeľa TMR Bohuša Hlavatého aj v budúcnosti zvládať len vyššími cenami skipasov.


cize ak nedovolime drancovat nase NP na ukor lyziarskych stredisk tak TMR bude zarabat rovnako, pretoze menej nehrozi, ale pochopitelne chcu viac. Co je logicke...

Ale namiesto toho aby ludom okrem km zjazdoviek navyse ktore teraz nenafuknu predali skipass za cenu pre smrtelnika, tak budu ryzovat na hornych 10.000+ ludi, ktory lyzuju v top modnych trendoch aby zaplnali socialne siete krasnymi fotkami. A ten lyziar co si na to zarobi (studenti/ brigadnici atd.), ano pojde tam lebo si zarobi a chce aj ten svah TMR okusit. Ale takych je uz pomenej. Okolo mna vela ludi preslo na bezky, alebo uz skialp... 

Kebyze chcu TMR a spol. zarabat +/-, teda stabilne a postupne navysovat svoje zisky a doniest do strediska nieco viac a hlavne dali lyziarovi okrem denneho skipassu s takou vysokou cenou aj garanciu poctu zjazdov na svahu za den, to nie. Ale povedat ze: je Vas tolko vela, tak o rok to bude zase drahsie, lebo aj tak sem pridete. Idealny slogan pre TMR. 

Jasne ze tento rok pred sezonou nezabudnu spomenut ze sa im zdvihli naklady. To je pochopitelne.

Je na skodu ze vela malych stredisk zaniklo ci uz zlym hospodarenim, nedostatkom financii alebo casto "mysacimi" spormi o pozemky kde su zjazdovky, vleky a samozrejme nezabudame ani na korumpovanych dobrovolnikov. Nemam v tomto prehlad a neviem ci ja kebyze mam prachy si viem postavit len tak lyziarsky svah/ lanovku (na pozemku vhodnom, schvalenom na to), alebo teda je mozne cerpanie z EU fondov na to?! Je to velka skoda ze casto nie to lokalnych prevadzkovatelov, casto vidam obce kde je krasny svah s vlekom a malou budkou... Je to skoda takto by bola vacsia konkurencia a nemuselo by TMR dvihat ceny, chudacikovia.


----------



## aquila

toto je taky bullshit, ze az .. klasicka sedlacina jebka a trtka. ked budu srubovat ceny, tak trh to vyriesi sam. ludia pojdu inam.


----------



## froogg

A co je na tom zle? Ved o tom je kapitalizmus! Trh si to poriesi sam, tak co? Maju byt charita? Kto chce si to zaplati a komu sa to bude zdat vysoke, tak pojde inam...


----------



## richie_ke

^^ presne tak .. je zaujem? je, tak preco to nevyuzit (bez toho aby sme ich za to mali nejak dehonestovat- spravil by to kazdy rozumny podnikatel) .. a tie kecy okolo, je len jeden zo sposobov ako skusaju podporit svoju dalsiu expanziu .. ale v podnikatelskom zamere charitu nemaju
samozrejme druha otazka je aky vplyv na cele prostredie by mala/mohla mat ich dalsia expanzia a rozumne to nastavit/obmedzit cim skor (rozumne, nie populisticky) .. je to ako so zivim plotom, ak sa o nehe nestaras, rozkosati sa ti a zaberie vsetok dostupny priestor, ak ho ale obmedzis, zahusti sa aj dovnutra a pri udrzbe aj dobre vyzera
a ano - je tu riziko, ze si uz do Tatier nepojdem zalyzovat, lebo mi bude luto vyhodit tolke prachy za skipas - to ale neznamena, ze ich musime nechat premenit tatry na lunapark - stale tam mozem/chcem ist za lacno na turistiku ci bezky


----------



## aquila

froogg said:


> A co je na tom zle? Ved o tom je kapitalizmus! Trh si to poriesi sam, tak co? Maju byt charita? Kto chce si to zaplati a komu sa to bude zdat vysoke, tak pojde inam...


pozor, oni to vyuzivaju ako natlak, aby im stat odovzdal este viac pozemkov na zjazdovky a efektivne zrusil narodny park ako taky.

toto uz nema nic s kapitalizmom. potom naco mame vobec nejake zakony na ochranu zivotneho prostredia.

ako som pisla, trh to vyriesi. pri ski pasoch 60 euro den ludia zistia, ze nemusia chodit, len do superdrahych tatier s mizernymi sluzbami.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ aky natlak na stat pre boha? ze budu drahe skipasy a bude tam chodit menej ludi, co vlastne bude len prospievat narodnemu parku?  v podstate to je praveze v zaujme statu, ak mu ide o skutocnu ochranu narodneho parku... jedine ze by sa toho chytil daky myslitel, co by lacne lyzovanie v tatrach povazoval za ustavne pravo obcanov SR a kladol by to nad ochranu prirody


----------



## aquila

natlak na stat, nech zrusi zonaciu narodneho parku, nech im da pozemky na zjazdovky. 

to ze bude v tatrach lyzovanie drahsie ako v alpach ma netrapi vobec. tu ide jebkovi a trtkovi najma o to, ze oni su dobry a vlastne keby im obce a stat povolili viac drancovat narodny park a idealne ho zrusit, tak bude mat plebs lacne lyzozovanie


----------



## J1mbo

^^ natlak na zrusenie zonacie a rozsirenie zjazdoviek by robili bez ohladu na to, ci zvysia ceny alebo nie. za to zvysenie cien by im mal stat praveze este podakovat, aspon tam pride menej ludi


----------



## richie_ke

^^ tak tak .. a ten natlak ignorovat .. ak naozaj velmi chcu, maju este co zlepsovat na uz existujucich svojich pozemkoch


----------



## BHT

Rozhovor ohľadom krytej lyžiarskej haly na Donovaloch: https://lanovky.sk/?page=rep&id=1136


----------



## eMKejx

Donovalom uz chybaju len zlate vezicky a 1km mrakodrap.


----------



## froogg

Donovaly by už radšej mohli konečne investovať do prepojenia lyžiarskych zjazdoviek na úrovni 21. storočia, lebo to čo je tam teraz, hlavne ten neoznačený a nebezpečný prechod cez cestu 1. triedy je fakt katastrofa...!


----------



## eMKejx

k Donovalom, jedna aktualita pripravuje sa projekt restauracie na Novej holi. Aktualne je projekt/ zamer na posudzovani EIA...


----------



## Wizzard

Čo sa týka Donovalov, tak neveril som, že niekde môže byť sneh, ale bol som dosť prekvapený na tejto lyžovačke.

Dosť ma prekvapilo aj to, že skoro všetci na svahu mali prilby. Asi som už dlho nebol lyžovať alebo som staromódny, ale zdá sa mi to dosť zbytočné, navyše to nie je ani povinné (od 15 rokov vyššie).


----------



## aquila

tusim si bol u kocnera ako pozeram


----------



## Wizzard

Nie celkom, boli sme v Unipharma Apartments, co je hned vedla


----------



## eMKejx

no este lepsie... 

Na Donovaloch par dni dozadu snezilo, preto je tam sneh. Ak ta to teda zaskocilo. Oproti BB je tam cca 600 vyskovych metrov rozdiel. Co sa tyka tych prilieb na svahu, ze ich ma skoro kazdy. Pre niekoho je to mozno vystrelok, pre inych trend z televiznych novin, ale pokial nechces dopadnut minimalne na Schumachera, tak si prilbu radsej das, lebo na svahu nikdy nevies. To je ako jazdit autom cez krizovatku v Indii. Pokial sa citis ako Hirscher tak ju nenos.


----------



## Wizzard

Podla mna je to modny vystrelok. Za celu lyzovacku som sa lyzoval jeden den, a predtym mozno 5 rokov nie. Asi zalezi aj od cloveka, lebo ja lyzujem od malicka a nikdy som nemal potrebu nejako riskovat alebo pretekat a nikdy sa mi nic nestalo.


----------



## SunshineBB

Prilba je potrebna. Nie koli samotnemu padu po chybe lyziara, ale koli tomu, ze dnes je na svahoch 3 krat viac lyziarov ako pred 15 rokmi. Kdejaky pako z podunajskej niziny ma dnes vybavu za 2000€ a svahom sa ruti ako Hermann Maier. Tych stretov a zrazok na svahoch pribuda, vedeli by o tom rozpravat na bystrickom urgente. V pripade vaznej zrazky je zlomena ruka malickost, ale prilba zachrani zivot. Nebezpecenstvom nie je teren, ale ludia sami sebe.


----------



## aquila

vela prilieb si videl zrejme preto, ze tam boli casto aj rodicia s detmi. a skus povedat decku, ze ono musi mat prilbu a ty si nedas 

ten isty "fenomen" bol pred 20rokmi v reichu, ked zrazu behom doslova jednej sezony zrazu vsetci zacali nosit helmy na svahoch. a vtedy zacali byt aj populrne tie nalepky s rohmi a kde akymi okrasmi na helmy.


----------



## Wizzard

Chapem, ak niekto lyzuje niekolko tyzdnov kazdy rok tazke zjazdovky, ale aby som si kupoval prilbu na par hodin rekreacneho lyzovania, sa mi zda hlupost. Moje lyze maju mozno 10 rokov, palice asi 20, lyziarky ani neviem, a ten svah co som zliezal je pomerne mierny a este bol aj dost prazdny, nehovoriac o tom, ze to bolo uz vecer.


----------



## mirak2

nikdy nevies, kedy ta zostreli nejaky wannabe zjazdar, ktory tu potrebu z nejakeho dovodu ma.


----------



## eMKejx

Wizzard said:


> Chapem, ak niekto lyzuje niekolko tyzdnov kazdy rok tazke zjazdovky, ale aby som si kupoval prilbu na par hodin rekreacneho lyzovania, sa mi zda hlupost. Moje lyze maju mozno 10 rokov, palice asi 20, lyziarky ani neviem, a ten svah co som zliezal je pomerne mierny a este bol aj dost prazdny, nehovoriac o tom, ze to bolo uz vecer.



vybava napr pre dieta sa da pozicat aj za 50€ na sezonu! myslim si ze to vravi za vsetko...


----------



## Wizzard

O detoch som nevravavel, nase deti vybavu maju a nie su vo veku, ze by mohli chodit na svah.


----------



## [SK]peter

lebo Schumacher. Cely život jazdil 300km/h a prizabil sa na obyčajných lyžiach.

Ja nosim prilbu. Ak nie kvôli sebe tak kvôli nejakému idiotovi čo by do mna vrazil. Uz mi jedna aj praskla.... ani nepomyslim čo by so mnou bolo keby som ju nemal.


----------



## Wizzard

Vy vsetci ale zrejme lyzujete dost casto, nemate male deti. Zrejme sa tomu casom nevyhnem ani ja, ako deti podrastu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Napriek tomu ze som 10 rokov lyzoval obrovsky slalom s ucastou na pretekoch, nelyzujem uz min 15 rokov vobec a mam male deti 

Ak ak by sa nejakym zazrakom stalo ze sa dostanem na svah nebodaj aj s detmi, tak budeme vsetci mat prilbu. Treba minimalizovat riziko.


----------



## Wizzard

No ako vravim, az deti budu vediet stat na lyziach, asi sa tej prilbe nikto nevyhne.


----------



## metelesku blesku

Schumacher mal prilbu.
To len tak na margo toho, že ani prilba nie je všemocná, keď vám niekto odzadu vo vysokej rýchlosti yebne do chrbta, alebo prilbou bucnete off-piste do skaly (Schumacher) alebo do stromu.


----------



## eMKejx

__
http://instagr.am/p//



Wizzard said:


> Vy vsetci ale zrejme lyzujete dost casto, nemate male deti. Zrejme sa tomu casom nevyhnem ani ja, ako deti podrastu.


Ja som nelyzoval uz asi 20 rokov. V tej dobe prilby neboli resp ludia boli ohladuplny a nezazil som nikdy zrazky ani ich nevidel. Len pady jednotlivcov. Mam deti a ked podrastu lyzovaniu sa nevyhnem a rovnako ich vybavim prilbou.


----------



## MBPA

Ani airbagy neboli pred niekolkymi rokmi v autach a zrazu su. Je to normalny vyvoj, snaha chranit sa, lebo mozes byt sebelepsi lyziar, okolie neovplyvnis... Mne pride prilba ako standardna vec. Ci uz na lyziach alebo bicykli.


----------



## hornadolna

nemat prilbu len preto, ze jazdis par krat do roka je ako povedať, že nedávam si pasy v aute lebo idem len do susednej dediny. Je to lacne a dostupne a zvyši ti to ochranu hlavy významne. Vsak priemerne kvalitna prilba ta stoji ako jednodenny skipass alebo si ju pozicias za cenu jednych hranoliek a piva v bufete.


----------



## ejo

*Kapacita strediska sa bude rozširovať. TMR predstavilo plány v Tatranskej Lomnici*

https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...r-predstavilo-plany-v-tatranskej-lomnici.html

sedliaci a korupčníci znova idú podnikať a ničiť prírodu v tatrách. vyasfaltovať plochu pre 600 áut no kokoti nič iné sa na to povedať nedá a to isté platí aj o primátorovi VT. Namiesto toho aby tlačil na podnikateľov nech vybudujú parkovacie domy aby neboli autá odstavené kade tade po meste ale nech sú normálne odpratené. 
sedlačina 1 stupňa


----------



## eMKejx

^^ asi tak. Ja nechapem ze na Strbskom uz davno nevybudovali na tom parkovisku s dvomi podlaziami aspon 7 poschodovi parkovaci barak plus dve podlazia v suterene. Tychto 600 miest vyriesi problem na dva tyzdne to je tak asi cele. Cestou zo SS do Lomnice a smerom na Kotlinu budu zase obe strany v lete lemovat auta s papucami pri zastavkach sad. Je pravda ze by mali dat podnikatelom ked maju na lozka tak maju aj na parkovisko ci parkovaci dom prasule.


----------



## Pali_PO

Rekonštrukcia lyžiarskeho strediska Drienica - Lysá

zdroj: 


Lyžiarske stredisko Drienica-Lysá v rekonštrukcii - LANOVKY.sk


----------



## Magnus1974

A toto bude normálny masaker:

Demänová


----------



## ejo

Magnus1974 said:


> A toto bude normálny masaker:
> Demänová


Len si treba uvedomit co kde chceme? Osobne nemam problem s vystavbu. Radsej na 1 mieste ako na 300 a vsade by viedli cesty, lanovky atd atd. Dalej ci chceme vyuzit turizmus a naozaj ho zlepsovat alebo nie, lebo bez budovania to nejde. Napr hotel damian je moloch ale takto to zaberie menej miesta ako by tam boli napr 3 mensie hotely. Urcite by malo byt nariadene aby boli parkoviska len pod budovami a dohodnut sa nech ma architektura jednotny styl.


----------



## bodion

Ja sa hlavne čudujem čo tam tých turistov, okrem lyžovania, tak ťahá. Lebo pekná príroda to urcite nieje.


----------



## ejo

bodion said:


> Ja sa hlavne čudujem čo tam tých turistov, okrem lyžovania, tak ťahá. Lebo pekná príroda to urcite nieje.


A odkiaľ majú ísť na túry a iné aktivity, ktoré ich zaujímajú. Že je to dedina je jedna vec ale ani Tatranské hotely neboli obklopené stromami celý čas aj tam bola výstavba pred 100 rokmi a vyzeralo to inak ako teraz. Radšej mať "turistickú dedinu" na začiatku parku kde sa zoskupia ľudia ako to mať roztrúsené po celom parku a budovať všade služby a takto si to zničiť.
Zaujímalo by ma ako by ste to riešili. Ano chceme turistov ale rano sem prídite a večer chodte domov a zajtra prídite opäť? 
Ved si pozrite mapu koľko tam je toho postaveného. také množstvo tam toho nie je, a nič v zlom no lokálna výstavba nemá nič spoločné, že sa tam ťaží o 106. 
Je problém ako sa postaví 10 trojposchodových domčekov (nech to nie je vysoké) lebo sa zaberá plocha, keď sa postaví 8 poschodový hotel s menšou rozlohou ako 10 domčekov tak je problém, že je to vysoké. Tam keby nebolo nič a postaví sa 1 chata tak bude stále problém lebo sa tam bude stavať. 
Ako sa má rozvíjať rezort?
Radšej nech sa skvalitnia služby na 1 mieste a poriadne aby tam ľudia mali všetko čo potrebujú a udrží ich tam čo najdlhšie na dovolenke nech prinášajú peniaze do regiónu či už od domácich alebo zahraničných turistov. 
Ako to chceš riešiť?


----------



## bodion

ejo said:


> A odkiaľ majú ísť na túry a iné aktivity, ktoré ich zaujímajú. Že je to dedina je jedna vec ale ani Tatranské hotely neboli obklopené stromami celý čas aj tam bola výstavba pred 100 rokmi a vyzeralo to inak ako teraz. Radšej mať "turistickú dedinu" na začiatku parku kde sa zoskupia ľudia ako to mať roztrúsené po celom parku a budovať všade služby a takto si to zničiť.
> Zaujímalo by ma ako by ste to riešili. Ano chceme turistov ale rano sem prídite a večer chodte domov a zajtra prídite opäť?
> Ved si pozrite mapu koľko tam je toho postaveného. také množstvo tam toho nie je, a nič v zlom no lokálna výstavba nemá nič spoločné, že sa tam ťaží o 106.
> Je problém ako sa postaví 10 trojposchodových domčekov (nech to nie je vysoké) lebo sa zaberá plocha, keď sa postaví 8 poschodový hotel s menšou rozlohou ako 10 domčekov tak je problém, že je to vysoké. Tam keby nebolo nič a postaví sa 1 chata tak bude stále problém lebo sa tam bude stavať.
> Ako sa má rozvíjať rezort?
> Radšej nech sa skvalitnia služby na 1 mieste a poriadne aby tam ľudia mali všetko čo potrebujú a udrží ich tam čo najdlhšie na dovolenke nech prinášajú peniaze do regiónu či už od domácich alebo zahraničných turistov.
> Ako to chceš riešiť?


Ani mi tak nejde o to že sa buduje. Skôr o celkovo zničenú prírodu v celom NP. Do toho vyrubaneho modrého kruhu by sa zmestil celý Liptovský Mikuláš a predpokladám že celé mesto tam stavať neplánujú. Výstavba je viacmenej v jednom bode. To je ok.
Ono potom v konečnom dôsledku je jedno či ideš len na túru alebo lyžovačku, škaredé okolie vidno aj z tých túr z hrebeňa.


----------



## ejo

a čo s tým ma spoločná výstavba? to je problém štátnych lesov a nie obce ktorá sa snaží rozvíjať. Mimochodom Budej presadzuje inú ťažbu tak by sa to malo zmeniť.
Vlk robil prtíciu na zastavenie takýchto rozsiahlych tažieb.
A tu je problém, dáš fotky, ludia vidia v mediach vyrubané lesy ale hundre sa na obce v ktorých za rok pribudne 1-2 hotely. takže ten celý LM by sa nezastaval ani na 10 rokov rozvoja. A tiež sa neplánuje stavať v to výrubanom lese ale niekde v intraviláne obce. to je tiež rozdiel.


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

*V Jasnej začali stavať novú kabínkovú lanovku*
Spoločnosť TMR do jej výstavby investuje 15-miliónov eur.












V Jasnej začali stavať novú kabínkovú lanovku


Spoločnosť TMR do jej výstavby investuje 15-miliónov eur.




myliptov.sme.sk


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ideálne stredisko pre rodiny s deťmi vo Valčianskej doline - po rovine až do strediska - sa stále buduje, pribúdajú nové rezidencie a hlavne letné atrakcie. Čiže , leto zima - stále plno


----------



## Zolohoj

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ideálne stredisko pre rodiny s deťmi vo Valčianskej doline - po rovine až do strediska - sa stále buduje, pribúdajú nové rezidencie a hlavne letné atrakcie. Čiže , leto zima - stále plno


Zabudol si dodať pre bohaté rodiny s deťmi. Normálny človek si takéto niečo nemôže dovoliť, ani len prenajať na víkend..


----------



## MBPA

Netusim kolko stoja tieto domceky na prenajom (nelakaju ma vzhladom na ich lokalitu a profil), ale minule leto som pochodil dost viladomov na Slovensku, az som sa cudoval kolko je "chat" a s akym vybavenim a ceny boli vyslovene smiesne. Vacsinou to boli objekty pre cca 10-20 osob a chodili sme ako vacsia partia, takze objektivne uvadzam ze tam ta cena na osobu dost klesa. Ale platili sme okolo 500-600 EUR za noc noc pre objekt s 15 lozkami s bazenou, virivkou, kompletne vybavenym wellnessom, zahradnym altankom s grilom. Taketo ubytovania sme mali styri rozne, na styroch roznych miestach Slovenska. Tie miesta (Kysuce, Nizke Tatry a pod.) som nemal velmi pochodene, ale teda nad vybavenim niektorych "chat" som fakt otvaral oci. Vsetko sukromne ubytovania.

80 metrovy apartman na Donovaloch ma vysiel pocas letnych prazdnin 90 EUR na noc (4 osoby).

Aky to kontrast s beznym 4* hotelom a obycajnou 2-lozkovou izbou za 200 EUR (jedinou vyhodou tohto bol full-board).


----------



## Zolohoj

MBPA said:


> Netusim kolko stoja tieto domceky na prenajom (nelakaju ma vzhladom na ich lokalitu a profil), ale minule leto som pochodil dost viladomov na Slovensku, az som sa cudoval kolko je "chat" a s akym vybavenim a ceny boli vyslovene smiesne. Vacsinou to boli objekty pre cca 10-20 osob a chodili sme ako vacsia partia, takze objektivne uvadzam ze tam ta cena na osobu dost klesa. Ale platili sme okolo 500-600 EUR za noc noc pre objekt s 15 lozkami s bazenou, virivkou, kompletne vybavenym wellnessom, zahradnym altankom s grilom. Taketo ubytovania sme mali styri rozne, na styroch roznych miestach Slovenska. Tie miesta (Kysuce, Nizke Tatry a pod.) som nemal velmi pochodene, ale teda nad vybavenim niektorych "chat" som fakt otvaral oci. Vsetko sukromne ubytovania.
> 
> 80 metrovy apartman na Donovaloch ma vysiel pocas letnych prazdnin 90 EUR na noc (4 osoby).
> 
> Aky to kontrast s beznym 4* hotelom a obycajnou 2-lozkovou izbou za 200 EUR (jedinou vyhodou tohto bol full-board).


Rodina - 2 dospelí a 2 deti majú smolu, keď nejdú v partii.. Ale ten apartmán na donovaloch za 90 neznie zle, no ani dobre. Pri priemerných platoch ťa týždeň výjde na 630 Eur, len ubytko.. To keď započítam ostatné veci, tak dovolenka ako v Rakúsku alebo Chorvátsku..


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Snowland Valčianska dolina pred sezonou. Zasnežujú o prietrh, lebo je fest málo snehu. A v sobotu sa uvidí - či niečo ostane..???




































Pozor ! Táto šmýkačka je letná atrakcia.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

bodion said:


> Ani mi tak nejde o to že sa buduje. Skôr o celkovo zničenú prírodu v celom NP. Do toho vyrubaneho modrého kruhu by sa zmestil celý Liptovský Mikuláš a predpokladám že celé mesto tam stavať neplánujú. Výstavba je viacmenej v jednom bode. To je ok.
> Ono potom v konečnom dôsledku je jedno či ideš len na túru alebo lyžovačku, škaredé okolie vidno aj z tých túr z hrebeňa.
> View attachment 749390


Ten modry flak, kroty sa tiahne od Nizneho sulkova po Kobylu je prave cista kalamita. Ziadna regulerna tazba, rovnako naproti v Machnatom a dalej.


----------



## Wizzard

Trochu z Donovalov. Pandémia tam síce dávno skončila, zato prilby majú skoro všetci


----------



## cargobull

Skalka Ski Resort

Lanovka na Skalke má nového prevádzkovateľa. Vleky v starej časti strediska stoja 









Lanovka na Skalke má nového prevádzkovateľa. Vleky v starej časti strediska stoja


V lyžiarskom stredisku Skalka vystupuje nový prevádzkovateľ lanovky. Firma toho pôvodného chce oživiť staré vleky, s mestom sa na prenájme pozemkov




www.aktuality.sk





aj nový web: www.skiskalka.sk


----------



## BHT

<strong>Nová lanovka v Jasnej sa pripravuje na prvé testy!</strong>


JASNÁ (13. 9. 2022) Na trase novej lanovky v lyžiarskom stredisku Jasná sa objavila prvá z 25 kabín. Moderné dopravné zariadenie spájajúce Bielu púť s Priehybou bude otvorené už […]




tmr.sk


----------



## eMKejx

a skipass na den bude pravom stat ako vikendovy pobyt v parizi pre dvoch.


----------



## hornadolna

no co ake budu ceny skipasov? 70 - 100e ?


----------



## carbonkid

hornadolna said:


> no co ake budu ceny skipasov? 70 - 100e ?


Jasna by mala byt do 60e. TMR ma elektrinu nakupenu (dokonca aj na sezonu 23/24), vacsina inych prevadzkovatelov zatial nie. Ostatne strediska nemozu ist s cenou nad TMR, takze ak nenapadne vela prirodneho snehu a nenakupia lacnejsiu elektrinu last minute, tak ani neotvoria.


----------



## vano

Trosku z ineho sudka, ale takisto urcite zaujimave









Klub priateľov skoku na lyžiach a severskej kombinácie


Perfektná šanca pre Slovensko !!! Talianske Predazzo nám umožnilo prísť a zobrať si umelú hmotu na skokanské mostíky na Slovenaku. Z dôvodu kompletnej rekonštrukcie ich mostíkov pre zimnú Olympiádu...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wizzard

Niečo z Donovál, keď už je tá sezóna.
A súčasne sa priznám, že tento rok som si prvýkrát v živote nasadil aj prilbu, ktorú som zohnal v bazáre za 5 eur, aby sa nepovedalo


----------



## eMKejx

uz som myslel ze 3-4. fotka od hora bude ako obracias seno. Este niekto neveri ze stary kontinent na Zemi sa otepluje najrychlejsie?


----------

